# Protest auf Terrordar



## Randoomer (24. Juli 2010)

Heute auf Terrordar:

gegen 18 Uhr versammeln sich hunderte Horde-Spieler vor der Südbank in Dalaran und protestieren
für mehr Ausgewogenheit in Sachen PvP auf dem PvP Server Terrordar, da nur 192 aktive Allianz 
Chars vorhanden sind und man als Horde-Spieler durch die Allianz Hauptstädte laufen kann ohne 
auch nur einem einzigen Ally zu begegnen.

Mit einer Ticket-Spam Attacke an die GM´s soll Blizzard auf die Unzufriedenheit aufmerksam 
gemacht werden.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Was kann BLizzard dafür o_O Sollen einige von euch ebend Alianz rerollen, es wird definitiv gründe haben an denen ihr Schuld seid, dass es dort so wenig alianzler gibt


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Juli 2010)

Da kann Blizz nix machen wenn es keine Allys gibt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Was kann Blizzard denn dafür ? Auf meinem Server ist(war) es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juli 2010)

da kann ich nur sagen glückwunsch und ... FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Randoomer (24. Juli 2010)

doch einen anderen server wo das verhältnis ähnlich nur umgekehrt ist
also viele allianzler und wenige hordler und terrordar zusammenlegen


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Juli 2010)

gute idee vlt. werden soviel gebannt von euch das es ausgeglichen ist *ironie off*


----------



## Cartman666 (24. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn Blizzard kostenlose Transfers von anderen Servern nach Terrordar oder kostenlose Fraktionswechsel anbietet wird sich daran nichts ändern. Solange eine Fraktion etwas stärker als die andere ist werden Spieler der unterlegenen Fraktion abwandern oder die Fraktion wechseln, wer will schon dauernd verlieren. Auch eine zwangsweise Serverzusammenlegung würde daran nichts ändern. Mich müsste man auch bestechen, um auf einem PVP Server einen Char bei der unterlegenen Fraktion hochzuspielen, das Questen dürfte ziemlich nervig werden - was dann übrigens am Verhalten der anderen Fraktion liegt.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2010)

Nun schreiben alle wieder "was kann blizzard dafür?". Blizzard könnte das ganze so schnell ändern. Factionchange auf betroffenen Servern nurnoch einseitig, damit niemand von der unterlegenen Fraktion abhaut. Oder aber Servertrans für die unterlegene Fraktion disablen. Oder aber Gratis Factionchange für die überlegene Fraktion. Oder einfach nur das Erstellen von neuen Chars auf der überlegenen Fraktionsseite ausschalten. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten was Blizzard tun kann.


----------



## cortez338 (24. Juli 2010)

lol sollen euch die gms jetzt bots geben damit ihr gegen Allys spielen könnt O.o 
selber schuld sollen halt paar ally spielen 
und gms voll spamen geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Entrance (24. Juli 2010)

Lösung wäre -> Kostenloser CharTrans dorthin. Eure dummen Kommentare Helfen weder euch noch ihm. Btw.@ TE: mit so einem anliegen biste im Buffed Forum eher Falsch, wende dich lieber an euer Realm Forum, ansonsten...WEITER TICKET SPAMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein^^

Gl
Entrance


----------



## Rudi TD (24. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nun schreiben alle wieder "was kann blizzard dafür?". Blizzard könnte das ganze so schnell ändern. Factionchange auf betroffenen Servern nurnoch einseitig, damit niemand von der unterlegenen Fraktion abhaut. Oder aber Servertrans für die unterlegene Fraktion disablen. Oder aber Gratis Factionchange für die überlegene Fraktion. Oder einfach nur das Erstellen von neuen Chars auf der überlegenen Fraktionsseite ausschalten. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten was Blizzard tun kann.



1. Fraktionschange wollte Blizzard bei unausgeglichenheit deaktivieren. Ob das der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen.

2. Dann fängt er halt auf einem anderen Server neu an. Du kannst niemanden zwingen seinen Char weiter zu spielen!

3. Theoretisch ist das ein guter Vorschlag, aber warum sollten Spieler der überlegenen Fraktion freiwillig wechseln wollen?

4. Dann erstellt derjenige seinen Hordler halt auf einem anderen Server. Du kannst niemanden zwingen Allianz zu spielen.


Das einzig sinnvolle währe wohl, den Server und einen Server, mit gegenteiligem Mächteverhältnis, zusammen zu legen.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was kann BLizzard dafür o_O Sollen einige von euch ebend Alianz rerollen, es wird definitiv gründe haben an denen ihr Schuld seid, dass es dort so wenig alianzler gibt



Ich wär ja für zwangsumwandlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. Juli 2010)

terrordar ist ja dann fast nen geisterserver^^


----------



## timinatorxx (24. Juli 2010)

Das bringt vllt das blizzard server zusammenlegt


----------



## Treos (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ihr wisst schon das Gamemaster nicht auf einzelnen Realms sondern Global arbeiten. 
Mit Ticketattacken verlängert sich für ALLE Europäischen Realms die Wartezeit je mehr es machen. 

Und dann heißt es wieder ja scheiß Blizz stellt mehr Gamemaster ein auf was für schwachsinnige Ideen Leute kommen -.-


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Juli 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Das bringt vllt das blizzard server zusammenlegt



DANN würde aber mächtig die Post abgehen in der Community : " Nein WoW geht unter oh gott!!!!(!!!!)


----------



## Moshjo (24. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> Heute auf Terrordar:
> 
> gegen 18 Uhr versammeln sich hunderte Horde-Spieler vor der Südbank in Dalaran und protestieren
> für mehr Ausgewogenheit in Sachen PvP auf dem PvP Server Terrordar, da nur 192 aktive Allianz
> ...



Nette Idee sowas sollte mal auch auf Thrall machen, Open PvP kannst knicken da unsere Allys Gnadenlos in Unterzahl sind.


----------



## boonfish (24. Juli 2010)

Was für ein Blödsinn. 
Das bringt nur, dass ihr die nächsten 3 Tage WoW Pause einlegen könnt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Naja.... wünsch euch Glück das es hilft... denke aber eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns auf Onyxia ists verhältnis auch 1:6 für Horde oder so... Tausendwinter ham wir vll einma inner Woche und auch nur um 3 Uhr Nachts. 

Aber Blizzard ändert nichts dran, da sie hoffen die Leute transen weg/hin und bezahlen Geld für!

Gratis trans (Horde weg oder Alli hin) gibts schon länger nicht mehr...


MFG
Pala


----------



## Rudi TD (24. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn.
> Das bringt nur, dass ihr die nächsten 3 Tage WoW Pause einlegen könnt, mehr nicht.



Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?

Vielleicht werden alle gebannt, aber immerhin können sie rückblickend sagen, dass sie es versucht haben.


----------



## Ishelia (24. Juli 2010)

Natürlich könnte Blizzard was unternehmen, sie könnten zum Beispiel ein kostenloses Fraktionswechsel für Hordler anbieten. Das würde sicherlich einige Spieler anlocken.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?
> 
> Vielleicht werden alle gebannt, aber immerhin können sie rückblickend sagen, dass sie es versucht haben.



Unter Umständen ist das Blödsinn - japp.
Ich kann stundenlang vor Mäcces demonstrieren, weil ich mir wünsche, daß sie Gratiskaffee ausschenken. Erfolgschancen tendieren gegen 0. Somit also Zeitverschwendung.

Und welches "Recht" genau meinst Du? 
Du hast das Recht zur Gegenseite zu wechseln. Ein kleiner Schritt Richtung Gleichgewicht...


----------



## Kafka (24. Juli 2010)

Lol, was hier für ein Schwachsinn steht! warum sollte Blizzard was machen? Spielt euch einfach selbst Allis hoch schon mal daran gedacht? Und wenn nu kommt "Ne ich spiel mir doch keinen Alli hoch, Alli ist kacke" braucht ihr euch auch nicht wundern, das Andere auch keine Allis spielen wollen xD Echt da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen bei diesen kleingeistigen Egoismuss xD


----------



## boonfish (24. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?
> 
> Vielleicht werden alle gebannt, aber immerhin können sie rückblickend sagen, dass sie es versucht haben.



Na lol
Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht in welcher naiven Traumwelt ihr lebt... 
"Ich will mehr Allianzler auf meinem World of Warcraft Server, deshalb spamme ich die Gamemaster zu. Ich bin ein Held, für eine besser Welt!"

Pubertäres Protestdenken ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?
> 
> Vielleicht werden alle gebannt, aber immerhin können sie rückblickend sagen, dass sie es versucht haben.



Naja, wenn sie alle gebannt werden, ist es doch schonmal um einiges ausgeglichener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen glückwunsch und ... FOR THE HORDE



+Ich spiel zwar horde meist dennoch schrei ich ned FOR THE HORDE weil das bescheuert ist, Wenn dann für Dalaran -_-


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Realmwelchsel kostet zu viel Geld 20euro, blizzard verdient genug durch monatliches zahlen, wenn realmwechsel kostenlos wär, dann würden es bei vielen servern ausgleichende fraktionen geben


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Ich finde Realmwelchsel kostet zu viel Geld 20euro, blizzard verdient genug durch monatliches zahlen, wenn realmwechsel kostenlos wär, dann würden es bei vielen servern ausgleichende fraktionen geben



Sicher?
Wenn Realmwechsel kostenlos wäre, vielleicht wären dann auch schon die letzten Allianzler von dem Realm schon lange weg?


----------



## Klaus@Home_ (24. Juli 2010)

Gibt es wirklich nur 192 Allychars ?! :O


----------



## Flana (24. Juli 2010)

Server zusammenzulegen in solchen fällen fände ich aber auch sehr sinvoll. Was bringen einem viele server welche nur schlecht bis kaum bevölkert sind. So hätt blizz weniger zu tun mit wartung etc. und die spieler würden auch auf ihre kosten kommen. 
Warum machen die das eigentlich nicht, weiß man das?


----------



## merc91 (24. Juli 2010)

die aktion is geil xD

da wird blizzard sicher vor erzittern vor so vielen demonstranten... naja... oder so

ne mal ehrlich: ich habe auch einen char auf einem solchen server. früher war es noch ausgeglichen aber heute sieht die sache ganz anders aus. es gibt kaum noch allianz spieler bei uns. zum glück spiele ich bei der horde aber aufregen tuts mich trotzdem. früher hat man in nordend als noch allys getroffen mit denen man sich dann nen spannenden fight liefern konnte aber heute ist dalaran nur noch voller hordler und die allianzstädte mehr als nur unterbevölkert.


----------



## Pristus (24. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh euer Problem eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich hat die Allianz allen Grund zu heulen und nicht die Horde.

Ist doch egal wenn die Horde alle Ally Städte ohne Gegenwehr raiden kann, das ist auf andern Servern auch so wenn man nach 1 Uhr Nachts damit beginnt. Ausserdem hat doch jeder 80er den Bären schon, was wollt ihr dann noch Städte raiden.

Die BGs und Arena haben nichts mit der Realmpopulation zu tun, es gibt doch Realmpools, da wird er sicher genug Allys geben.


----------



## Perais (24. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme was kann Blizzard dafür das es auf dem server keine Allys gibt?


----------



## Randoomer (24. Juli 2010)

Klaus@Home_ schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich nur 192 Allychars ?! :O



nein insgesamt sinds 328 aber nur die 192 80er
in dalaran oder 1k sieht man am tag vielleicht mal 1 oder 2 
und in den Ally Hauptstädten sind wenn dann Hordler


----------



## Unkill (24. Juli 2010)

> Ich versteh euer Problem eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich hat die Allianz allen Grund zu heulen und nicht die Horde.



Vielleicht wollen sie auch etwas zu tun haben, und nicht einfach durch die Städte durchrushen? Und auch die andere Fraktion kann sich für die Allis einsetzen, so isses nicht.


----------



## Sorasd (24. Juli 2010)

Also, ich habe auf Eredar neu angefangen als Alli. Anfangs (vor 2-3 Monaten) war alles wunderbar man konnte alles machen nirgends hat etwas gefehl, aber jetzt kommen kaum Raids zusammen 1k gehört höchstens 2 Stunden uns und man kann einfach fast nichts machen... Macht nicht viel Spaß... Wenn sowas wie kostenloser Chartransfer angeboten wird würde ich meine ganzen Alli-CHars von den anderen Servern hier drauf packen ,damit die Allianz nen bisschen aufblüht..


----------



## Jokxer (24. Juli 2010)

Blizzard könnte doch eine Handvoll Allys vom Server Forstwolf da hin transferieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (24. Juli 2010)

> Blizzard könnte doch eine Handvoll Allys vom Server Forstwolf da hin transferieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, lieber nur einen kostenlosen Charaktertransfer für Allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (24. Juli 2010)

Dann sollen die alle gefälligst den Server wechseln und nicht rummotzen. Soll Blizzard etwa einfach Allianzler von überbevölkerten Servern auf den Server kopieren ohne den Spieler zu informieren? Wissen die, was das für Konsequenzen hätte?! Oder man macht aus den ganzen schlechtbevölkerten Servern ein oder zwei gut bevölkerte Server.


----------



## Unkill (24. Juli 2010)

> Dann sollen die alle gefälligst den Server wechseln und nicht rummotzen. Soll Blizzard etwa einfach Allianzler von überbevölkerten Servern auf den Server kopieren ohne den Spieler zu informieren? Wissen die, was das für Konsequenzen hätte?! Oder man macht aus den ganzen schlechtbevölkerten Servern ein oder zwei gut bevölkerte Server.



Natürlich müssen die Spieler das Ablehnen können, und es wird nicht gesagt: ,,Dein Charakter ist nun auf Terrordar. Viel Spaß!'' Und wie gesagt, einen kostenlosen Charaktertransfer oder Serverzusammenlegung wäre am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Kæran (24. Juli 2010)

Gibts dann nächste Woche ne Demo für 100 fach höhere Dropchancen?
Mensch, wenn doch manche diese Energie im RL verwenden würden um was voranzutreiben...


----------



## Zodttd (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Abhalten der GMs vom Lösen richtiger Probleme euch nicht mehr Allis bringt, ja dann weiss ich auch nicht, was euch noch helfen kann!


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> gute idee vlt. werden soviel gebannt von euch das es ausgeglichen ist *ironie off*



So schlecht find ich die idee garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Juli 2010)

Soll Blizzard Allys herbeizaubern?
Pech gehabt so einfach ist das.
Was erwartest nun? 
Das Blizzard Spieler von anderen Servern dazu zwingt auf deinen zu wechseln?

P.S: Serverzusammenlegung ist die einzig wahre Möglichkeit um dieses Problem zu lösen.
Aber Blizzard scheint zu ja zu Schade für sowas zu sein.
Man könnte ja riskieren das ein Server voll ist.


----------



## JJK (24. Juli 2010)

Würde mich interessieren ob die das schon jemals gemacht haben, das mit der Serverzusammenlegung und wenn ja unter welchen Umständen.


----------



## Kersyl (24. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nun schreiben alle wieder "was kann blizzard dafür?". Blizzard könnte das ganze so schnell ändern. Factionchange auf betroffenen Servern nurnoch einseitig, damit niemand von der unterlegenen Fraktion abhaut. Oder aber Servertrans für die unterlegene Fraktion disablen. Oder aber Gratis Factionchange für die überlegene Fraktion. Oder einfach nur das Erstellen von neuen Chars auf der überlegenen Fraktionsseite ausschalten. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten was Blizzard tun kann.



Richtig. Klar, sie können niemanden zwingen aber sie könnens fördern ;D


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> Mit einer Ticket-Spam Attacke an die GM´s soll Blizzard auf die Unzufriedenheit aufmerksam
> gemacht werden.


Damit erreicht ihr nichts! Warum schreibt ihr nicht alle was im WoW-Realmforum? Wäre doch viel einfacher.


----------



## Knallkörper (24. Juli 2010)

auf dem Foto hat mir nur noch gefehlt das mehrere reihen GM's in ihren blauen Kutten, schildern und schlagstöcken gestanden hätten!


----------



## likoria (24. Juli 2010)

Glaub hast dich falsch ausgedrückt ich versteh den Sinn von deinem Thread nämlich grad nicht :O
Meine Antwort darauf wäre: Toll!Keks?
Aber da ich mir denke dass du uns mitteilen willst dass du Spieler dazu  anspornen willst auf Terrordar mal auf der Allianzseite vorbeizuschauen würde ich bestimmt vorbeischauen(würde ich über einen aktiven Account verfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Mich persönlich spornt dass an gegen eine Überzahl anzutreten..epic dings feelings one man show und song dings gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wogegen wollt ihr protestieren? Hilfe wir sind so imbalicious wir haben keine Gegner mehr!!!einseinself111
Glaubt ihr Blizzards Mitarbeiter sind alles Jedi und bringen euch dazu die oder die Fraktion zu wählen?..und später werdet ihr alle zu Klonkriegern(bereits in WoW vorhanden mit der Wotlk Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manotis (24. Juli 2010)

Also ein Gleichgewicht erreicht ihr bestimmt dadurch, dass ihr alle gebannt werdet. Ist zwar eine außergewöhnliche Methode aber gut ist mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab ein paar Gedanken zu diesem Thema Bitte ALLES lesen bevor ihr mich verteufelt!

1.

Diese Aktion, die ihr auf dem Server Terrodar veranstaltet, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos und geht sogar nach hinten los!

Warum? Ganz einfach: Wenn ihr alle GM-Tickets eröffnet und drin die GM´s beschimft oder ähnliches , dann kriegt ihr Probleme bann usw. AUßERDEm stört ihr indirekt alle andere Spieler, denn GM´s arbeiten nich serverweise sondern Europaweit soweit ich informiert bin, und wenn ihr auf Terrodar tausende von "Mülltickets" eröffnets verlängern sich die Wartezeiten derjenigen, die WIRKLICH hilfe der GM´s benötigen!

2. ICh versteh euren Ärger nicht. Klar Open-PVP kannste mit so wenig Allis vergessen, aber mal ganz ehrlich: wer betreibt heutzutage noch Open-PvP? naa naa?? NIEMAND RICHTIG! Und die paar alten LEute mit ihren 29er 60er oder sonstwelche PvPtwinks naja pech gehabt ihr seid halt ne Minderheit is so, da geht es den RPlern auch nicht anders.
Wenn bei euch jemand was zu Jammern hätte, dann wären das die Allianzler! Die kriegen kein 1kwinter die bekommen vlt nich mal genug leute zusammen um Raiden zu gehn, deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, dass auf euren Server neue Allianzler kommen WOLLEN.

3. Euer punkt ist, oweit ich mich da reininterpretiert habe, dass ihr BLizzard zwingen wollt, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.
 SO jetzt erklärt mir mal wie die das machen sollen?? Sollen sie etwa Alis von andere Server nehmen und still und heimlich auf Terrodar ziehen? Das wird es nicht geben und darf es nicht geben^^

4.Nun, es scheint ja nicht nur Terrodar so schlimm zu gehen, es gib ja nur noch sehr wenige Server, wo das Verhältnis von ALlianz und HOrde ausgeglichen ist. Es gibt Server, wo es zu viele Allis gibt, es gibt auch Server wo es zu viele Hordler gibt.

5. Eine Lösung? Hm nunja Blizzard versucht, ja mit den Kostenlosen Charaktertransfers die Balance der Server einigermaßen herzustellen. Dies funktioniert ja meistens leider nicht.

6. Meine Idee:

 MIt start von Cata sollen einfach die Serverstrukturen verändert werden, meiner Meinung nach. Realmpools sollten verändert werden möglicherweise sogar Server splitten? (NUnja Frostwolf würde eine Entschlackung gut tun^^)

Blizzard sollte einfach 3 Wochen vor Cata den Anmeldebildschirm verändern. Es gib ja MEnschen die haben HOrdechars, und die HAben auch ein paar Allichars auf dem Account, meist sogar auf dem Selben Server. Blizz sollte einfach hergehn und sagen:
So Spieler Nimbe. Sie haben zurzeit 20 Hordenchars und 6 Allianzchars. Wir haben einen Vorschlag für sie: Auf dem Server Orgrimms Babyhaus is das Verhältnis Horde Allianz zum ZEitpunkt 55%45 Wollen sie Ihre Hordenchars alle Dorthintransferieren? FÜr Ihre Allianzchars haben wir den Server Sturmwinds Kaffehaus Horde 61 Allianz 49%. Dem kann man entweder zustimmen oder einen anderen Server auswählen. Und bei den Server steht dann immer das AKTUELLE Verhätnis da. 

Klar ich weiß auch selber, dass dies reines Wunschdenken ist, da sie ja nicht blöd sind, weil die Leute ja für Geld ihre Chars transferieren. Vielen Dank an das beschissene Actionvision diese Geldpisser.



Just my 2 cent


Nimbe Wrathbringer EU Horde (und ja auch bei uns gib es viel zu wenig Allis und ich werde von schurken retris schamis geonehittet na und? Ich krieg easy geld ehre und so wayne^^

Und mit meinem 60er schurken find ich immer ab und an n paar Allis auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel^^ xDD


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Juli 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> 2. ICh versteh euren Ärger nicht. Klar Open-PVP kannste mit so wenig Allis vergessen, aber mal ganz ehrlich: wer betreibt heutzutage noch Open-PvP? naa naa?? NIEMAND RICHTIG! Und die paar alten LEute mit ihren 29er 60er oder sonstwelche PvPtwinks naja pech gehabt ihr seid halt ne Minderheit is so, da geht es den RPlern auch nicht anders.
> Wenn bei euch jemand was zu Jammern hätte, dann wären das die Allianzler! Die kriegen kein 1kwinter die bekommen vlt nich mal genug leute zusammen um Raiden zu gehn, deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, dass auf euren Server neue Allianzler kommen WOLLEN.






Epic Fail. Ich spiel zwar nicht auf Terrodar, doch Open PvP ist derzeit neben ein wenig farmen in alten Dungeons und Arena für Punkte, meine einzige Beschäftigung in WoW.


----------



## Knallkörper (24. Juli 2010)

wobei ich glaube das die Allianz sich über einen massenbann freuen würde so kommt man auch zu 1k siegen!^^


----------



## Azuran (24. Juli 2010)

(mal etwas übertreibe)
um das gleichgewicht dann eben wieder herzustellen werden demendsprechen viele hordler gebant , da kommt solch eine aktion der horde doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nun im ernst .
denke nicht das es groß was bringt , selbst wenn blizz die server mit einem andern zusammen legt , gibt es protest weil die leute ihre namen behalten wollen und um einiges mehr probleme.

und ich binn mir sicher blizz ist sich bewusst das die allys wenn es denn so ist , zu wenig vorhanden sind auf dem server.
Edit : man könnte natürlich auf einem überbefölkerten ally server von dort einen kostenlosen transfer für die allys zu der einen und horde zu dem andern anchdenken.

aber für sowas sollte man ins blizz forum gehn und dort diesen vorschlag ausweiten


----------



## Chickenburger95 (24. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat ja mal irgendwann neue Realms online gestellt... Statdessen hätten sie relams zusammenlegen sollen....


----------



## Karli1994 (24. Juli 2010)

ich würde sogar wechseln nur der nachteil is man hat dann warscheinlich alle 5 min. einen hordie am arsch kleben und das wird nach einer stunde zum kotzen und man will dann nicht mehr


----------



## Rudi TD (24. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Na lol
> Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht in welcher naiven Traumwelt ihr lebt...
> "Ich will mehr Allianzler auf meinem World of Warcraft Server, deshalb spamme ich die Gamemaster zu. Ich bin ein Held, für eine besser Welt!"
> 
> Pubertäres Protestdenken ohne Sinn und Verstand.



Hmm nein, aber vielleicht: "Der Server ist ausgestorben, PvP läuft hier nichts mehr, unternehmt mal was dagegen damit wir wieder mehr Spielspaß haben."
Die Art und Weise sei mal dahin gestellt, aber so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nunmal nicht auf sich Aufmerksam zu machen!

Aber mit deiner Einstellung repräsentierst du wenigstens den durchschnitts Deutschen.
Schau dir die Franzosen oder die Griechen an, die gehen auf die Straße wenn ihnen was nicht passt...und die Deutschen? Verwöhnte Wohlstandsgesellschaft.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Unter Umständen ist das Blödsinn - japp.
> Ich kann stundenlang vor Mäcces demonstrieren, weil ich mir wünsche, daß sie Gratiskaffee ausschenken. Erfolgschancen tendieren gegen 0. Somit also Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> Und welches "Recht" genau meinst Du?



Wenn du genug Anhänger für deine Sache gewinnen kannst, warum nicht? Hast du es schonmal probiert oder war das eine reine Mutmaßung? Wie groß war wohl die Warscheinlichkeit, dass die Mauer fallen würde...?

Grundrecht Streik, sagt dir das was? Im übrigen war "Recht" absichtlich in "" gesetzt, nur so am Rande.


----------



## Karli1994 (24. Juli 2010)

Liebe hordies auf dem realm terrordar ich habe mir soeben einen alli dk erstellt der balt nach dala komt und euch unterstützt


----------



## lordtheseiko (24. Juli 2010)

Ich demonstrier mal was sich Gamemaster A, B, und C beim supporten denken:




Ticket 1:WIR WOLLLEN ALLYS BLIZZ MACHT WAS

GM A: So einfach ist das nicht

 

Ticket 2: WIR WOLLEN ALLYS VERDAMMT TUT MAL WAS DAS WIR GEGNER HABEN

GM B: Bitte eine andre Umgangsform und die Sache mit der Population ist schwer zu regeln, wir werden Konsequenzen drauß ziehen




Ticket 3: OMFGF GEBT UNS ALLYS BLIZZ WIR WOLLEN OPEN PVP BGS SIND KACKE

GM C: Wir sind gerade dabei nach einer Lösung zu suchen, das Problem wird uns gerade mehrfach beschrieben




Ticket 4: IHR DUMMEN AFFEN VON BLIZ GEBT UNS ALLY TRANSFERS AUFM SERVER WIR BEZAHLEN DAFÜR OMFG OMFG OMFG

GM A: 3 Tage Bann




Ticket 5: WIR WOLLEN ALLYS WIR WOLLEN ALLYS MACHT MA WAS IHR...........................

GM B: 3 Tage Bann




Ticket 6: WIR WOLLEN ALLYS ZUm UMFICKEN UND ROXXXOERN OMG BIETET TRANSFERS AN IHR NUTZLOSEN BLAUEN!!!

GM C: 3 Tage Bann




Ticket 7: WIR WOLLEN ALLYS....
GM A: 3 Tage Bann





Ticekt 8: ALLYS.........

GM B: 3 Tage Bann




Ticket 9: GIEV AL...

GM C: 3 Tage Bann










So wird das aussarten,  erst mal denken bevor man sowas macht...


----------



## XxSTORMxX (24. Juli 2010)

das ja mal ne schwache aktion von der horde wollen mehr allis aber zu der aktion selbst sind nur ein paar hordler gekommen wenn ich mir denn screen anschaue sind das nicht mehr als 25-30 leute das doch ein witz. 
allso wird es wohl nicht vielen stören das so wenig allis da sind


----------



## Traklar (24. Juli 2010)

Tipp? Statt zu flamen (Blizzard kann euch da höchstens mal nen Servertransfer hin für Allys geben), solltet ihr euch lieber mal auf der Allianz-Seite Chars hochspielen und hoffen, dass genug bleiben. Ach und um die Zeit werden eure Tickets wohl eh nur gelöscht ohne Antwort.


----------



## Antigonos (24. Juli 2010)

GANZ einfache und SAUGEILE Möglichkeit das Problem des TE's zu lösen BLIZZARD patcht bitte Horde weg und gut is^^


----------



## Cartman666 (24. Juli 2010)

Eine Massnahme für ausgeglichenere Server wären Vorteile für Charaktere der zahlenmäßig schwächeren Seite. Z.B. Erfahrungspunktebonus beim Leveln, mehr Marken für Dungeons, niedrigere Preise für PVP Items. Gab's sowas nicht auch bei Warhammer?

Aber dann würde die andere Fraktion rumheulen...


----------



## Tontaube (24. Juli 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ich demonstrier mal was sich Gamemaster A, B, und C beim supporten denken:
> 
> 
> Ticket 7: WIR WOLLEN ALLYS....
> ...




Das erste mal das ich sowas schreibe aber.. Made my Day! Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Btt: Ich denke das Realmforum wäre besser für einen Protest geeignet, da können sich die Allianz Spieler dann auch zu äussern.

Grüße.


----------



## Imbajojo (24. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube fals das auf Terrodar so weiter geht iss das gar nicht so abwegig mit nem Massenbann, denn wenn auf Grund von sagen wir mal 100 Ticket Spamms Blizz-GM's ihre Arbeit nicht machen können wir der Realm einfach abgeschaltet. 
Und sagt mal ehrlich wer kann Blizz da nich verstehen. Außerdem wenn die Terrodar Spieler nen Problem mit zu viel Horde haben sollen sie ihre Chars doch auf Ally Seite kopieren (geht ja für 20 €) und wer das Geld nich ausgeben will macht sich halt nen Ally Twink.


----------



## Borinor (24. Juli 2010)

Man könnte der unterlegenen Seite 1,5-2 mal soviel Erfahrungspunkte geben, damit man die Chars schneller steigern kann.
Gleichzeitig müßte man allerdings für diese Chars den Servertransfer ca. 6-12 Monate sperren.


----------



## Zorkin (24. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn OpenPvP nur so ...
man ist am leveln und questen, 40iger oder 60iger Char, kommt ein ??-Hordler vorbei und kloppt einen im vorbeigehen um.
Das macht super Spaß ! - Mit etwas Glück reicht es dem Hordler noch nicht und der wartet an der Leiche. 

Wenn die Horde auf Terrodar durch die Hauptstädte reitet, kannst ja noch nicht mal in Ruhe durch die Stadt laufen, was willst auf so einem Server denn Allianz spielen ?
Das ist nur was für Masochisten. Wären paar Hordler mal netter und würden nicht jeden lowie umnuken der grad ne Quest macht, gäbs da vlt auch paar Allianzler mehr.

Ich warte seit gut 2 Jahren darauf meine Allianz-Chars von einem PvP-Server kostenlos wegtransen zu können. 
PvP nur noch auf Schlachtfeld oder Tausendwinter, reicht mir völlig zu.

Also die Situation ist hausgemacht, und Blizzard kann da nichts dafür. 
Vielleicht finden sich ja paar Open-PvP geile Allianzler die zu euch nach Terrodar transen möchten, denen könnt ihr ja die Transfers bezahlen ^^


----------



## Natar (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was kann BLizzard dafür o_O Sollen einige von euch ebend Alianz rerollen, es wird definitiv gründe haben an denen ihr Schuld seid, dass es dort so wenig alianzler gibt



weil es die konsequeznen von so neuartigen sachen wie kostenpfl. charaktertransfer, beide frakt. auf pvp realm und so ist? und keine nennenswerten aktiionen für fraktionsausgleich gestarten wurden?


----------



## boonfish (24. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Aber mit deiner Einstellung repräsentierst du wenigstens den durchschnitts Deutschen.
> Schau dir die Franzosen oder die Griechen an, die gehen auf die Straße wenn ihnen was nicht passt...und die Deutschen? Verwöhnte Wohlstandsgesellschaft.



Gamemaster spammen und flamen hat nichts mit "auf die Straße gehen" zutun. 
Aber wie gesagt, kindisch pubertäres 'WILL-ABER...'-Verhalten... 

PS: Deutsche gehen nicht auf die Straße um ihren Unmut auzudrücken?? Da hast du wohl leider die letzten 25Jahre deutscher Geschichte verschlafen.
Und deinen Griechen wäre mehr geholfen würden sie mehr arbeiten und weniger demonstrieren...


----------



## webniks (24. Juli 2010)

ha .. jetzt mußte ich mal so richtig innerlich lachen

nachdem man nun wochen und monate als allie zu hören gekriegt hat, wie schlecht man doch sei, das man nix kann etc, nachdem man
mal wieder 10:1 Überzahl in 1KW niedergezergt wurde ... GZ Horde .. muß die Opfer-Quote wider erhöht werden .. ist die Kill-Ehre zu mau?

Bei 10:1 ist aber wieder besser Schluss, man möchte ja IMBA bleiben...



es war doch zu erwarten, das mit dem fraktionswechsel ein unverhältnis entstehen würde, denn jeder allie der sich für besser im PvP
hielt als andere (also fast alle) mußte natürlich transen

da fällt mir der alte Kriegsdienstverweigerer-Spruch ein: Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin.


ach ja ... HERRLICH ... wieviel von den Nasen die protestiert haben sind großmäulige Allie-Transen ... einfach köstlich


----------



## trolldich (24. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> doch einen anderen server wo das verhältnis ähnlich nur umgekehrt ist
> also viele allianzler und wenige hordler und terrordar zusammenlegen


ich habe jahrelang low allys gecampt damit der server ally frei wird und jetzt kommst du mit sowas


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Es gibt keinen konkurenz kampf mehr auf Terrordar ich hab schon öfters nachgedankt weg zu transen.
Aber Tausenwinter 3 Wochen lang Horde hahaha alter das ist Rekord verdächtig xDD 
Terrordar For the HORDE


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (24. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wenn die Horde alle Ally Städte ohne Gegenwehr raiden kann, das ist auf andern Servern auch so wenn man nach 1 Uhr Nachts damit beginnt. Ausserdem hat doch jeder 80er den Bären schon, was wollt ihr dann noch Städte raiden.



wie wäre es mit open pvp oder spass?!


----------



## Kehrin (24. Juli 2010)

Man da sind ja wirklich nur 10 Allys in SW und 2 in IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jäger4Immer (24. Juli 2010)

trolldich schrieb:


> ich habe jahrelang low allys gecampt damit der server ally frei wird und jetzt kommst du mit sowas



u made my day


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?



Wenn ich sowas schon lese *kopfschüttel*

Es ist ein Computerspiel bei dem Blizzard dir die Erlaubnis (Lizenz) gibt dort zu spielen und sie aber jederzeit widerrufen kann. ´"Rechte" hast du gar keine. Wenn man was erreichen will muss man sowas sachlich über das Forum machen aber nicht im Spiel. Das bringt nichts weiter als Massenbanns. Sowas gab es schon mal vor ein paar Jahren wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck das bei manchen Realität und Computerspiel keine klaren Grenzen mehr haben. Sehr bedenklich...


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke auch die Aktion an sich wird nichts bringen ausser banns. Was Blizzard machen könnte um das Verhältnis zu verbessern wäre auf Servern wo die eine Fraktion übermächtig is einfach das Char erstellen für diese Fraktion sperren so wie es bei Aion z.b. is. Heißt wer auf so ein Server kann nur Ally bzw nur Horde Chars erstellen: So halten sich bei Aion die verhältnisse auch maximal bei 52:48


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. Juli 2010)

freut euch doch einfach das ihr 1k winter immer gewinnen werdet ^^


----------



## NeoWalker (24. Juli 2010)

Randoomer sorry aber das ist eins der dümmsten Threads was ich nun gelesen habe...
Wenn ihr zuwenig Allys drauf habt ist es irgentwie EURE schuld da können die GM´s auch nix machen !

Um das Problem zu lösen Transt eure Charaktere auf die Ally seite dann habt ihr vll nen Ausgleich anstatt
die GM´s mir scheiße zuzuspammen...


----------



## Talin78 (24. Juli 2010)

Nehmen wir mal an dur kommst zu dem Spiel durch Freunde/Bekannte und willst zusammenspielen, aber darfst gezwungenermaßen nicht die Fraktion wählen. Würdest du anfangen auf Gegnerseite?. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre wirklich Serverzusammenlegung. Transen würde auch kostenlos keiner von der Allianz. Wer zieht schon von nem Steinhaus in ein Zelt.


----------



## Darkweed41 (24. Juli 2010)

das schon echt krass wen man durch die alli städte laufen kann ohne das man ein alli sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (24. Juli 2010)

[Ironie warnung] Und dalaran ist wegen euch faulen hordis noch net umgekippt?


aber ne frage
wenn ihr nach mehr allis fordert
stellt ihr dann auch sicher dass kein depp sich amüsiert direkt neue lowis zu farmen ?


----------



## Scarvee (24. Juli 2010)

zum glück hab ich da kein proplem bei mir sind beide gleich ca


----------



## Nimbe (24. Juli 2010)

Aber jetz mal HAnd aufs Herz: wenn da wirklich soo wenig Allis spielen, wie ihr es beschreibt, warum sollten da dann neue Allis anfangen?

Sagen wir mal du bist 80 Allianzler keine Sau weit und breit keine Randomraids in SIcht vlt eine einzige Weekly grp mit Ach und KRach. Wer will denn da gerne spielen.

Und selbst wenn man nur PvP spielt, wär es auch net toll. Verzauberungen und Co suchen wird schwer sein denk ich mal, Duelle auch net gut Arenapartner könnte auch schwer zu finden sein.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine kranke pvp gilde auf der Allianz seite die dorthintransen wird wer weiß wer weiß


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juli 2010)

Ich halte von solchen Aktionen überhaupt nix -
zudem imo die meisten eh nur Mitläufer sind.

Hoffentlich wurden so Einige gebannt,
genau wie zur TBC Zeit mal auf Teldrassil, wo die Portale in Shattrath blockiert wurden -
und somit "normalen" Spielern das Spielen unmöglich gemacht wurde.

Danach war der Server um Einiges flüssiger und mit deutlich weniger Spam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Aktionen sind am falschen Platz und zeugen nur von vorpupertärem Verhalten.
Habt grad mal die ersten Haar auf der Brust und meint gleich, den Bär machen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Und warum unternehmen die Spieler nicht selber etwas -
und zwar - bevor es so gravierende Differenzen gibt?
Nein, da macht keiner was, wird nix abgesprochen -
sich aber am Ende über Blizz beschwert ... tztzzzzz

greetz


----------



## Adfg43 (24. Juli 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ich demonstrier mal was sich Gamemaster A, B, und C beim supporten denken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu geil made my evening xD
danke für den lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal mit paar leuten 4 stunden SW gecampt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## BalianTorres (24. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oder aber Gratis Factionchange für die überlegene Fraktion.



Gute Idee die bestimmt der ein oder andere Hordler auf Terrordar dankend annehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Gute Idee die bestimmt der ein oder andere Hordler auf Terrordar dankend annehmen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAs meinst du xD?


----------



## Soulsdeath (24. Juli 2010)

Tolle Idee (ironie)

Im vergleich zu solchen Aktionen die gegen ein Hersteller sind, können wir gleich Lieber ne Demo in Berlin Anmelden, wo wir gegen die kuluturelle Diskriminierung von Gamern protestiern.
Das würde mehr helfen und verbinden egal ob Rollenspieler oder Shootergamer.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

TERRORDAR ist einer der ersten deutschen wow servern  
Er hieß in Classic anders


----------



## Boddakiller (24. Juli 2010)

Ja, vielleicht stellt Blizzard ein paar China farmer ein die dort chars leveln und equipen um Sie dann zu verkaufen...
mal im ernst ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das blizzard auf sowas reagiert ?


----------



## Yoh (24. Juli 2010)

Naja aber ernsthaft ... Was soll Blizz dagegen machen? Wen keine Leute da drauf spielen wollen hast halt pech gehabt ^^ Kanns nur hoffen das viele neulinge anfangen und alle auf euren Server geführt werden ( was meistens der Fall ist ). Auch dieser kostenlosen Servertranses sind nicht wirklich der Bringer ... Glaube es gibt nur wenige Leute die da groß switchen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (24. Juli 2010)

Und nachher müssen die mit ernsten Problemen 8 Stunden auf eine Antowert warten....Statt zu protestieren solltet ihr lieber mal selbst serverintern dafür sorgen,
 dass mehr auf Ally gehn. Falls ihr Hordis seid könnt ja mal selber einen Allychar machen.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Und nachher müssen die mit ernsten Problemen 8 Stunden auf eine Antowert warten....Statt zu protestieren solltet ihr lieber mal selbst serverintern dafür sorgen,
> dass mehr auf Ally gehn. Falls ihr Hordis seid könnt ja mal selber einen Allychar machen.



Blizzard muss Terrordar mit einem server wo low horde hat verschmelzen


----------



## Akando (24. Juli 2010)

So ein Schwachsinn! Wie sollen die Spieler denn bitte "selber schuld" sein, dass es auf ihrem Server zu wenig Spieler einer Fraktion gibt?

NATÜRLICH ist es Blizzards Aufgabe für Ausgeglichenheit auf den Servern zu sorgen. Wer bitte soll sich sonst darum kümmern... Es gibt neben dem kostenlosen Transfer zahlreiche Möglichkeiten für Spieler zu sorgen. Bonus Xp, Bonus Ehre z.B. .


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2010)

Cool, ihr versaut anderen den Spaß am Spiel.
Geiler Protest!

Dann protestiere ich demnächst gegen euren Protest...



> Blizzard muss Terrordar mit einem server wo low horde hat verschmelzen



1. Blizzard MUSS gar nichts.
2. Und wer eröffnet dann als erstes den "OMG Scheiss Blizz Server voll laggen ey" Thread?


----------



## Piposus (24. Juli 2010)

Ich seh das Problem nicht. Terrordar war einer der "späteren" Server. Man fing dort an, um mal richtig zu "r0xx0rn" (weil man auf den schon vorhandenen PVP-Servern "ger0xx0rt" worden wäre). Plan ging nicht auf, shit happens.


----------



## J_0_T (24. Juli 2010)

Hmmm.... da ich mir ansatzweise vorstellen kann was die anderen Horde spieler dann machen wenn neue Ally Spieler auftauchen, dann schätze ich ma das ihr die einzigsten bleibt. Oder habt ihr es gern schon beim startgebiet von Ally's im hohen lvl begleitet zu werden die nur drauf warten das ihr ein open pvp zone betrettet? Nein... gut dann seht ihr was ihr den allies antut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich bin kein ally aber habe ansatzweise respekt wenn ich lowies sehe.... manschmal zumindestens

Die Idee mit re-rollen ist doch net schlecht.. oder fraktionswechsel... is genauso gut.


Nur bei GM's spammen hört das ganze auf... wobei die eigendlich mit einer einzigen aktion das gleichgewicht wieder herstellen können... also macht weiter und versucht doch bei einigen horde spielern nen perma ban rauszuholen... so kommt wieder das gleichgewicht zurück und eure aktion ist nur für euch destruktiv.


am ende aber wundert es mich das ihr die schuld bei Blizzard sucht... die stellen nur das ganze spiel etc... aber ally's werden von spielern erstellt... und wenn man wie in War zur Underdog faktion gehört die nur aufs maul bekomen dann macht der server auch keinen spaß...


----------



## J_0_T (24. Juli 2010)

Akando schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Wie sollen die Spieler denn bitte "selber schuld" sein, dass es auf ihrem Server zu wenig Spieler einer Fraktion gibt?
> 
> NATÜRLICH ist es Blizzards Aufgabe für Ausgeglichenheit auf den Servern zu sorgen. Wer bitte soll sich sonst darum kümmern... Es gibt neben dem kostenlosen Transfer zahlreiche Möglichkeiten für Spieler zu sorgen. Bonus Xp, Bonus Ehre z.B. .



Klar.... dann heult die nicht bevorzugte seite... was in diesem fall die protest leute wären weil auf einmal die gegner stark werden.

Und blizz is nicht verantwortlich wo sich welche spieler und in welcher menge aufhalten.

Mehr EXP/Ehre.... biste ein War spieler? Wenn ja weiste das sich die andere seite ja künstlich aufregt weil sie net mehr die kings sind... aber egal


----------



## Shaila (24. Juli 2010)

Blizzard arbeitet schon lange, sehr lange an der Lösung des Problems.

- Realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder
- Fraktionswechsel
- Serverwechsel
- Dungeontool

Um mal ein paar Punkte zu nennen. Ich denke es werden auch in Zukunft weiter Änderungen folgen, indem verschiedene Aktivitäten eher auf den Realmpool, als auf den Server ausgelegt werden, um der Unauseglichenheit vorzubeugen. Leider kann dies auch negative folgen haben, so fällt z.B. das "familiäre Verhältnis" eines Server weg. Das bemerkt man mittlerweile sehr deutlich, es hat schon damals mit Serverübergreifenden Schlachtfeldern begonnen. Jede Medaille hat eben 2 Seiten. So freuen mich diese Änderungen für Leute auf solchen Problemservern, gleichzeitig hat es aber diesen faden Beigeschmack für ausgeglichene Server.


----------



## Rudi TD (24. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Gamemaster spammen und flamen hat nichts mit "auf die Straße gehen" zutun.
> Aber wie gesagt, kindisch pubertäres 'WILL-ABER...'-Verhalten...



Soso, hat nichts miteinander zutun...erklär mir doch bitte den Unterschied (und komm mir bitte nicht mit "Es ist ein Spiel..." oder ähnlichem).
Ticket schreiben mit "spammen und flamen" gleich zu setzen ist eine ziehmlich verbohrte Einstellung.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:


Hallo lieber Gamemaster.

Auf unserem Server xyz haben wir ein Problem mit dem Mangel an aussreichend Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion.
Im Rahmen einer Ticketaktion, bei der ich, mit einigen anderen Spielern, teilnehme, möchte ich auf dieses Problem hinweisen und um Abhilfe bitten.

*Vorschläge, Erklärung usw*



So ein Ticket würde wohl kaum als Spam angesehen und mit einem Bann geahndet werden.



> PS: Deutsche gehen nicht auf die Straße um ihren Unmut auzudrücken?? Da hast du wohl leider die letzten 25Jahre deutscher Geschichte verschlafen.
> Und deinen Griechen wäre mehr geholfen würden sie mehr arbeiten und weniger demonstrieren...



Und du hast wohl meinen Post verschlafen. Zumal man 25 Jahre wohl kaum als "hier und jetzt" bezeichnen kann.

Ob den Griechen ohne Streik mehr geholfen wäre ist irrelevant, es geht darum, dass sie auf die Straße gehen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt, was man von den Deutschen ja wohl eher nicht behaupten kann.
Die Deutschen meckern immer nur, aber am Ende passiert dann doch nichts.


----------



## Hsvfan (24. Juli 2010)

huhu....mein Vorschlag wäre sie sollten sich mal Tipps von den Leuten von Aion holen.....das Spiel is zwar nix für mich.....aber die schaffen es..das alle server 50:50 gehalten werden zwischen Asmodier und Elyos.....und falls eine Fraktion Überhand nimmt auf einem Server wird die Fraktion bei der Erstellung gesperrt.....weil meiner Meinung nach...macht es keinen Unterschied ob man Ally oder Horde spielt.....Idioten gibt es überall......ich spiele auf den Server Kargath...sowohl Horde als auch Ally....das is zwar kein PVP- Server .....aber in Tausendwinter merkt man stark...das die Allys dort sehr hoch überlegen sind....es kommt vielleicht 3 mal in der woche vor das Tausendwinter der Horde gehört....und ich finde Blizzard muss langsam was tun......sollen sie die Fraktion sperren auf dem Server um ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen...und dann Battle-Net kann man ja auch mit seinen Freunden in kontakt bleiben ..egal welcher fraktion man angehört

LG Hsvfan


----------



## Tschubai (24. Juli 2010)

also ich hab mir mal eben gerade nen char dort erstellt und mir das elend auf ally-seite angeschaut!
herzliches beileid dafür - mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, das es in dala auch recht wenige hordler gab, die zu diesem zeitpunkt dort abhingen! vielleicht waren es so ca. 30, die da sinnlos vor der bank rumhingen.....bin direkt auf meinen server gewechselt um zu vergleichen - beide fraktionen traten sich kreuz und quer in gesamt-dala gegenseitig die füsse platt! hmmm...scheint ja allgemein ein recht "toter" server zu sein, terrodar?

ich wünsch euch jedenfalls ne baldige lösung für euer problem!

ach ja: blizzard wird übrigens NICHTS tun - weder char transfers noch sonst irgendeine kleinigkeit! wäre nämlich aufwand und arbeit (kosten verursachen!), und das ist etwas was blizzard zutiefst zuwider ist......


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> also ich hab mir mal eben gerade nen char dort erstellt und mir das elend auf ally-seite angeschaut!
> herzliches beileid dafür - mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, das es in dala auch recht wenige hordler gab, die zu diesem zeitpunkt dort abhingen! vielleicht waren es so ca. 30, die da sinnlos vor der bank rumhingen.....bin direkt auf meinen server gewechselt um zu vergleichen - beide fraktionen traten sich kreuz und quer in gesamt-dala gegenseitig die füsse platt! hmmm...scheint ja allgemein ein recht "toter" server zu sein, terrodar?
> 
> ich wünsch euch jedenfalls ne baldige lösung für euer problem!
> ...



Kann nicht 49 Leute in Dala horde 3 allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (24. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Kann nicht 49 Leute in Dala horde 3 allis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso sagt mir das jetzt nix.....

Meinst jetzt 49 leute... davon 3 allis?


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Juli 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Wieso sagt mir das jetzt nix.....
> 
> Meinst jetzt 49 leute... davon 3 allis?



49 Hordler in Dalaran 
2 Allis now 
19 Allianzler Allgemein online 
302 Hordler online


----------



## StormofDoom (25. Juli 2010)

Das habt ihr davon, dass immer alle die Horde so hochpreisen.


----------



## blooooooody (25. Juli 2010)

Terrordar jammert...


was soll die Silberne hand dazu sagen? Dort war die die Allianz bevölkerung noch überfüllter als sonst wo...


----------



## Arthas1993 (25. Juli 2010)

hmmm wo ich das jetzt das erstemal gelese habe hab ich mir gedacht wiso rumweinen, ihr braucht doch nur alle nen ally hochziehen und was soll dann bitte besser werden wenn es jetzt gleich viel allys gibt wie hordler auf den server und wenn ihr so unzufrieden seid wiso transt ihr nich einfach den server ^^


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blizzard arbeitet schon lange, sehr lange an der Lösung des Problems.
> 
> - Realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder
> - Fraktionswechsel
> ...



Realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder helfen nur bei den BGs, aber z.B. nicht bei Tausendwinter u.Ä.
Fraktions und Serverwechsel würde ich als Maßnahme hier nur anerkennen wenn sie kostenfrei wären.
Dungeontool hat nichts mit PVP oder dem Ungleichgewicht Ally/Horde zu tun.

Eine Spam-Aktion halte ich aber auch für kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Shaila (25. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder helfen nur bei den BGs, aber z.B. nicht bei Tausendwinter u.Ä.
> Fraktions und Serverwechsel würde ich als Maßnahme hier nur anerkennen wenn sie kostenfrei wären.
> Dungeontool hat nichts mit PVP oder dem Ungleichgewicht Ally/Horde zu tun.
> 
> Eine Spam-Aktion halte ich aber auch für kontraproduktiv.



Sie helfen nicht in Tausendwinter, aber sie helfen! Wäre es dir lieber leere BG's UND ein leeres Tausendwinter zu haben ?
Bei Fraktionswechsel stimme ich dir zu, Serverwechsel sind oft gratis.
Dungeontool hat nichts mit Serverausgeglichenheit zu tun ? So ein Unsinn. Wenn auf einem Server so gut wie keine Allys sind, fällt es auch schwerer dort Gruppen zu finden. Hier schafft das Tool Abhilfe.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen glückwunsch und ... FOR THE HORDE



Jeder der Blutelf spielt und for the horde sagt macht sich lächerlich..


----------



## Airness (25. Juli 2010)

Einfach bis Cata durchhalten. Werden genug wieder zu Ally wechseln wegen den ach so "coolen" Worgen. War ja bei der Horde und den Blutelfen damals ähnlich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dungeontool hat nichts mit Serverausgeglichenheit zu tun ? So ein Unsinn. Wenn auf einem Server so gut wie keine Allys sind, fällt es auch schwerer dort Gruppen zu finden. Hier schafft das Tool Abhilfe.



Es ging um das Ungleichgewicht vor allem was das PvP angeht. Das PvE dürfte den Hordler wohl ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Huhu... also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, es ist schade wie das Verhältnis ist... 
Alle zusammen: 344 Allianz-Charaktere und 9270 Horden-Charaktere.... 1 Ally kommt auf 26,9 Hordler 
Nur 80er: 192 Allianz-Charaktere und 5872 Horden-Charaktere... 1 Ally kommt auf 30,6 Hordler 

Bitte bietet einen Konstenlosen Fraktionswechsel für Terrordar an oder einen Kostenlosen Charaktertransfer nach Terrordar für ONLY Allianz [/font]


----------



## immortal15 (25. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> Heute auf Terrordar:
> 
> gegen 18 Uhr versammeln sich hunderte Horde-Spieler vor der Südbank in Dalaran und protestieren
> für mehr Ausgewogenheit in Sachen PvP auf dem PvP Server Terrordar, da nur 192 aktive Allianz
> ...





wie wärs wenn ihr einfach zu ally transt ?


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2010)

Ich finde eure Aktion gut und auch gerechtfertigt. Das Zauberwort heisst Serverzusammenlegung. Aber dafuer ist sich Blizz ja zu schade. Und ja, ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass es dann Probleme gibt bzgl doppelter Namen, aber dann darf halt derjenige den Namen behalten, der seinen Char zuerst erstellt hat.


----------



## Atak (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Huhu... also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, es ist schade wie das Verhältnis ist...
> Alle zusammen: 344 Allianz-Charaktere und 9270 Horden-Charaktere.... 1 Ally kommt auf 26,9 Hordler
> Nur 80er: 192 Allianz-Charaktere und 5872 Horden-Charaktere... 1 Ally kommt auf 30,6 Hordler
> 
> Bitte bietet einen Konstenlosen Fraktionswechsel für Terrordar an oder einen Kostenlosen Charaktertransfer nach Terrordar für ONLY Allianz [/font]



kannst du bitte komplett in weiss schreiben damit mans noch besser lesen kann? 

ansonsten wurd ja schon gesagt Server zusammenlegen sind die Zauberwörter


----------



## Izara (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Huhu... also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, es ist schade wie das Verhältnis ist...
> Alle zusammen: 344 Allianz-Charaktere und 9270 Horden-Charaktere.... 1 Ally kommt auf 26,9 Hordler
> Nur 80er: 192 Allianz-Charaktere und 5872 Horden-Charaktere... 1 Ally kommt auf 30,6 Hordler
> 
> Bitte bietet einen Konstenlosen Fraktionswechsel für Terrordar an oder einen Kostenlosen Charaktertransfer nach Terrordar für ONLY Allianz [/font]


schreib das vllt noch in weiß. dann sieht man das besser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: da war einer schneller als ich 
XD


----------



## orkman (25. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nun schreiben alle wieder "was kann blizzard dafür?". Blizzard könnte das ganze so schnell ändern. Factionchange auf betroffenen Servern nurnoch einseitig, damit niemand von der unterlegenen Fraktion abhaut. Oder aber Servertrans für die unterlegene Fraktion disablen. Oder aber Gratis Factionchange für die überlegene Fraktion. Oder einfach nur das Erstellen von neuen Chars auf der überlegenen Fraktionsseite ausschalten. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten was Blizzard tun kann.



da kann ich nur zustimmen

und der rest von denen die hier noch leider ihren senf dazugeben mussten: IHR TUT MIR LEID

mfg

PS: ich spiele nicht auf dem server aber kanns gut verstehen


----------



## Arthas1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Naja ihr habt gesagt ihr wolt mehr Allys ^^
mit der aktion was ihr macht wird gar nix bewirkt sag ich euch auser vieleicht massenbanns 

und wiso ist blizz an allen schuld ?
schließlich wolltet doch ihr alle Horde spieln und nun regt ihr euch auf das es zuuuu wenig allys gibt ?

und nochmal die frage von vorher: *Was soll dann besser werden wenn jetzt allys da sind ?*


----------



## kazukifuse (25. Juli 2010)

Rofl xD Geiles Bild muss man schon sagen wird wohl kaum etwas bewirken der Protest aber dennoch viel Erfolg & Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Huhu... also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, es ist schade wie das Verhältnis ist...
> Alle zusammen: 344 Allianz-Charaktere und 9270 Horden-Charaktere.... 1 Ally kommt auf 26,9 Hordler
> Nur 80er: 192 Allianz-Charaktere und 5872 Horden-Charaktere... 1 Ally kommt auf 30,6 Hordler
> 
> Bitte bietet einen Konstenlosen Fraktionswechsel für Terrordar an oder einen Kostenlosen Charaktertransfer nach Terrordar für ONLY Allianz [/font]



Ein Ally auf 30,6 Hordler? Klingt ausgeglichen für mich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ehrlich, ich kann verstehen dass es Unmut auf dem Server gibt aber wie soll Blizz den vorgehen?

-Server- und Fraktionwechsel für eine Seite sperren?
Klar, Restriktion bringt immer Spass, vor allem wenn man auf einem chancenlosen Server "eingesperrt" wird,
außerdem verhindert das nur das die Ally Population sinkt, es verzwanzigfacht sie nicht.

-Gratis Server- und Fraktionswechsel zur Allianz?
Sicher, es gibt bestimmt Hunderte wenn nicht Tausende Spieler die sofort zu einer 30:1 unterlegenen Fraktion wechseln würden.

-Serverzusammenlegung?
Fragt mal die Spieler von Aion was sie von Zusammenlegungen halten...

Außerdem ist GMs zuspammen genau so blöd wie damals als die Horde in Shat die Portale der Allianz blockiert hat,
man kann auch auf vernünftige Art zeigen das man sich eine Änderung wünscht.


----------



## Eox (25. Juli 2010)

Macht doch eher eine Gilde auf und ladet alle ein, die sich eine Besserung wünschen. 
Wenn man mit dem Main nicht rein gehen möchte, kann man das ja mit einem Twink machen.
Sowas wie eine Unterschriftensammlung ^^

Ist auf jeden Fall besser als diese Methode...


----------



## Arandes (25. Juli 2010)

Jou, und dann beschweren sich die Leute, dass die Tickets nicht bzw. nur sehr langsam bearbeitet werden - u.A. in solchen Aktionen hat das seinen Ursprung. Bravo, Thumbs up.

Allerdings könnte Blizzard so eine Art Lock-on einführen wie bei Aion, dass z.B. ab 51% keine Hordler mehr erstellt werden könnten usw... aber was red ich da, schliesslich ist und bleibt WoW ein PvE-Spiel. Und ja, mir ists grad egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinma (25. Juli 2010)

als wenn so ein protest was bringt
ich glaube ich erzähle nichts neues wenn ich sage das blizz immer mehr auf das geld der leute aus is

da glaubt ihr wirklich das die iwas ändern
warum sollten sie den die allys wechsel zur horde das is ihrer erste einnahme quelle
und die hordler hauen ab auf nen andern server weil ihnen das mit dem pvp auf sack geht
und wieder geld an blizz

und iwo hab in dem post was gelesen von blockieren das man ally wählen kann bei dem server
das is der größte quatsch

wenn ich mir nen ally char erstellen will dann mach ich das auch
und wenn es auf dem servern nich geht is mir das relativ egal
es gebit genung server
egal ob ich auf nen rp nen pvp oder nen pve server wil
ich hab ne große auswahl

und zu blockieren das man als ally nich zur horde transen hm
da sind wir wieder bei punkt eins das blizz dann wieder weniger geld einnimmt


und die gms können da am wenigsten was für
und wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat hängen die server was gms angeht zusammen
heißt wenn ich zu dem zeitpunkt nen wichtiges anliegen habe und hilfe brauche kann ich das vergesen weil alle gms mit eurer schnapps idee beschäftigt sind

blizz wird euch eh folgendes sagen
1. dieses probelm ist uns bereits bekannt XD
2. wenn es euch stört wechselt den server oder die fraktion was ich euch auch empfehlen würde xD


----------



## pastranora (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was kann BLizzard dafür o_O Sollen einige von euch ebend Alianz rerollen, es wird definitiv gründe haben an denen ihr Schuld seid, dass es dort so wenig alianzler gibt



Endlich mal die Server zusammen legen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Ne, lieber nur einen kostenlosen Charaktertransfer für Allis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene sowas muss ohne zu frage gemacht werden. Freiwillig transferiert keiner.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> nene sowas muss ohne zu frage gemacht werden. Freiwillig transferiert keiner.



Keine schlechte Idee... Eine angemessene Reaktion auf die Ticket-Spams könnte unfreiwilliger Factionchange sein.
Am einen Tag noch ein Ticket geschrieben, weil die Situation so unausgeglichen ist - am nächsten Tag sind die eigenen Chars plötzlich auf Allianzseite...
"Deine Anfrage wurde bearbeitet. Wir wünschen Dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of Warcraft." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidana (25. Juli 2010)

Einer der Gründe warum alle meine Allys weg vom Server sind xD


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Eine angemessene Reaktion auf die Ticket-Spams könnte unfreiwilliger Factionchange sein.





> Wenn das passiert ist soll er es nochmal hier rein Posten.
> 
> 
> > Dann lach ich ihn aus
> ...


----------



## Seliso (25. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt immer AK!
Das muss schön sein*träum*

Ich war bestimmt seit 3 Monaten nicht in AK, weil die Allianz es immer besetzt.

Aber mal ne Frage warum wollt ihr mehr Allys? Damit ihr sie in Strangle ganken könnt?
Daran kanns ja eigentlich nur liegen weil die BGs ja zusammengeführt sind.

Lösung des Problems: Hier transt aufn annern Server.
Lösung 2: Verbietet PVP Server.

Fällt mir spontan dazu ein.


----------



## Bazzilus (25. Juli 2010)

Hier spricht mal ein waschechter Allianzler - ich und meine Kollegen verlieren derzeit zu 90% die Schlachtfelder - deshalb boykottieren wir, weils halt so ist,  erstens die BGs und zweitens ham wir kein Bock beim Questen oder Rohstoffe farmen , von dicken Hordlern andauernd gestört zu werden. Deshalb tummeln wir uns auf Allianzservern - wo wenig Horde rumeiert. Ihr könnt euch euer "ausgewogenes" PvP sonstwohin schieben. Und eine Initiative betreff rettet die Allianz auf Terrordar von Horde hat nur den Hintergrund: Das die Horde PvP Technisch sich so schlecht benommen hat : Questnpcs killen, Lowchars gangen usw. das die andere Fraktion spieltechnisch keinen Bock mehr auf euch hatte und gegangen ist.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Hier spricht mal ein waschechter Allianzler - ich und meine Kollegen verlieren derzeit zu 90% die Schlachtfelder - deshalb boykottieren wir, weils halt so ist,  erstens die BGs und zweitens ham wir kein Bock beim Questen oder Rohstoffe farmen , von dicken Hordlern andauernd gestört zu werden. Deshalb tummeln wir uns auf Allianzservern - wo wenig Horde rumeiert. Ihr könnt euch euer "ausgewogenes" PvP sonstwohin schieben. Und eine Initiative betreff rettet die Allianz auf Terrordar von Horde hat nur den Hintergrund: Das die Horde PvP Technisch sich so schlecht benommen hat : Questnpcs killen, Lowchars gangen usw. das die andere Fraktion spieltechnisch keinen Bock mehr auf euch hatte und gegangen ist.




Du hast doch keine ahnung.


Spiel du auf Terrordar dann sehst du es.
4 Stunden nach einem verzauberer gesucht.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Du hast doch keine ahnung.
> 
> 
> Spiel du auf Terrordar dann sehst du es.
> 4 Stunden nach einem verzauberer gesucht.



harte realität


----------



## Xaner (25. Juli 2010)

Die einzige Möglichkeit im realen als auch in WoW die einem bleibt:

Aus dem Getto wegziehen.


----------



## Dreviak (25. Juli 2010)

Also in richtigen MMORPGs würde der Betreiber die leeren Server zusammenlegen, aber nicht Blizzard, weil sie müssten ja zugeben, das ihre Server doch leerer sind als immer angenommen wird. Tja, was bringt einem das wenn man 100 Server zu verfügung hat, wenn die Balance der einzelnen Server nur noch Mist ist. Blizzard halt.


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Juli 2010)

LOL bei sowas würd ich auch kein Alli Spielen... 
Server Wechseln oder Alli Erstellen ist die einzige Lösung!


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (25. Juli 2010)

erstmal: meinen Respekt das ihr überhaupt soviele leute zusammenbringt.


egal ob die aktion nun "was bringt" oder nicht, aufmerksamkeit habt ihr sicher. sofern ihr halbwegs freundlich gebleiben seid werden die gms vieleicht genervt sein, aber nciht zwangsläufig bannen (mit welchem grund denn? die werden auch kontrolliert und rausgeworfen wenn sie zuviele leute bannen, is ja weniger kohle für blizzard ^^). 

ich finde es schön das die wow Community, seid den real-namen im offi forum, endlich mal wieder das aufstand und aufmerksamkeit erzeugen gelernt hat. macht weiter so, ihr müsst einfach mal lauter sein als die "o-lol-rofl-was-intressierts-mich" schreier. tut mal was statt ständig rumzuhocken und zu warten das es von alleine passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und falls es garnichts bringt, kommt nach baelgun da hätte die horde gern etwas unterstützung ^^


----------



## Skrolk (25. Juli 2010)

Bringen wirds wohl kaum etwas.
Ähnliche Verhältnisse gibt es auch auf meinem alten Server Dethecus, den ich Anfang des Jahres
mit 90% meiner Gilde verlassen habe. Charaktertransfer is in solchen Fällen wohl die einzige Option.


----------



## Palatinum (25. Juli 2010)

terrordar war ein zum zeitpunkt der öffnung völlig unnötiger pvp server. der wurde im prinzip nur eröffnet, weil hunderte von usern unbedingt einen neuen pvp server haben wollten, um da den macker zu markieren, weil man mit allen zusammen aufleveln konnte. es war doch völlig klar, dass nach einiger zeit die meisten wieder zu ihren mainchars wechselten, nachdem man dort keine 3 minuten questen konnte, ohne von zig anderen, weitaus höherleveligen, angegriffen zuwerden.

ihr habt es mit der horde auf terrordar solange übertrieben mit dem ganken, dass die allianzler da kein bock mehr drauf hatten und nun ist das geschrei gross. lächerlich!


----------



## Sagmentus (25. Juli 2010)

Nurmal so gefragt: Wieso macht ihr eure Namen weg? 

BTT: Was soll Blizzard den ändern? Mit der GM Ticketspammerei sorgt ihr nur dafür dass andere ihre Tickets später bearbeitet bekommen. GZ.


----------



## Cazor (25. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollten da Leute gebannt werden? Weil Blizzard "Regimekritiker" gern mal bannt? Einen andren Grund wüsste ich nicht.

Das Spiel wurde einst so konzipiert, dass die beiden Hauptfraktionen Allianz und Horde auch eine wichtige Rolle spielten. 
Wenn sich der Schwerpunkt in einer solchen Art und Weise zu einer Seite verschiebt, verändert sich das ganze Spiel und das kann doch nicht in Blizz`s Sinn sein.
Leider gibts ja diese süßen Blutelfen, sodass man die pöse Horde spielen kann und trotzdem mit sexy Aussichten belohnt wird. Wer spielt schon Orc..

Würde Blizz Server zusammenlegen, wäre das ein Schritt in Richtung "wir verlieren Spieler und müssen daher Lücken füllen". 
Das wird wohl erst 2013 oder so passieren und auch dann erst, wenn man auf den Servern den halben Tag rennen kann, ohne jemandem zu begegnen^^.

Ich habe das erste Mal von einem so schlimmen Ungleichgewicht gehört. Das kann in meinen Augen auch nicht sein, Blizz muss da eingreifen und ein paar lenkende Schritte unternehmen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sie es soweit verkommen lassen und würde einen Protest in einem Forum auch mit meinem Mainaccount unterschreiben. 

So gravierende Mängel zuzulassen ist mehr als Schlamperei, das ist Absicht. Das können wir uns nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Shylya (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich fands geil wie die bolognese durch Dalaran ging, das war nur mehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die Portale versperren war die beste lösung, dann kommt keiner mehr aus dala raus, außer durch fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juli 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> So gravierende Mängel zuzulassen ist mehr als Schlamperei, das ist Absicht. Das können wir uns nicht bieten lassen.



Es ist einfach dumm, so eine Aktion zu machen. Anstatt erstmal normal zu fragen wird erstmal alles geflamed. Als Blizzard würde ich da nicht nachgeben. Sowas würde ich nicht unterstützen. Und Schlamperei ist das auch nicht, nach den AGB hat niemand ein recht auf ausgewogene Seiten. Und es wird ja auch irgendeinen Grund haben, wieso das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr da ist.

Mit solchen unüberlegten Aktionen erreicht man gar nichts. Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass ein Tei lder Hordler dafür verantwortlich ist. Wenn sie natürlich sofort, wenn sie einen Ally sehen sich zusammenrotten und den auslöschen und am questen hindern wird das nie was.


Wems nicht passt: Server wechseln. Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und ihr könnt sehr, sehr froh sein, wenn sie euch trotz eurer dumme Aktion entgegenkommen.


----------



## Skrolk (25. Juli 2010)

Die Spieler neigen halt dazu, zur stärkeren Fraktion zu gehen, da sie dort einfacher an Raids, Gilden, EPICS kommen.
Hätte Blizzard mal kurz nachdenken sollen, bevor sie den Fraktionswechsel eingeführt haben....aber hauptsache ne Einnahmequelle mehr wa?..


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Also in richtigen MMORPGs würde der Betreiber die leeren Server zusammenlegen, aber nicht Blizzard, weil sie müssten ja zugeben, das ihre Server doch leerer sind als immer angenommen wird. Tja, was bringt einem das wenn man 100 Server zu verfügung hat, wenn die Balance der einzelnen Server nur noch Mist ist. Blizzard halt.



Oh ja, deswegen sind bei Aion ja auch alle soooo glücklich, dass sie nur mit Glück ihren Charakternamen behalten dürfen...


Aber wenn WoW eh kein richtiges MMORPG ist, brauchst du es ja nicht zu spielen. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und der Support ist anderswo besser.

PS: Ich hab die meisten MMORPGs ausprobiert, der Support ist überall schlechter. 

Achja, die Quelle bezüglich der 192 Allychars würd mich dann doch mal interessieren.


----------



## Bipun (25. Juli 2010)

wenn die worgen kommen werden die allys eh wieder boomen und hie horde wird die ganzen schlechten spieler los. viel schlimmer kanns die allis garnicht treffen aber ich find das gut^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juli 2010)

Skrolk schrieb:


> Die Spieler neigen halt dazu, zur stärkeren Fraktion zu gehen, da sie dort einfacher an Raids, Gilden, EPICS kommen.
> Hätte Blizzard mal kurz nachdenken sollen, bevor sie den Fraktionswechsel eingeführt haben....aber hauptsache ne Einnahmequelle mehr wa?..


Man sollte sich auch Argumente der anderen Seite anschauen. Immer schön nur auf eine Sache schieben. Sicher war es vorher exakt 50:50 und jetzt sind 99 Prozent der Allys NUR wegen dem Fraktionswechsel zur Horde gewechselt. Außerdem ermöglicht das nur mehr Freiheiten für den Spieler, wenn man evtl. mal die Seite wechseln will um mal gegen seine alten Kollegen im BG etc. kämpfen zu können.


Immer schön beide Seiten einer Argumentation betrachten. Außerdem ist der Fraktionswechsel niemals der Antichrist, den du beschreibst. Es gibt sicher viel gravierendere Gründe dafür...


----------



## ed3l (25. Juli 2010)

Fakt ist das Terrordar zu Classic und anfang BC Zeiten ganz oben Stand und jeder dort hin wollte .
Zum Ende von BC transten dann 2 große Allie Gilden weg und somit schon die ersten 80 Chars .

Mit Woltk sahen dann die restlichen Allie Gilden keine Chance mehr Im Progress gegen die Hordler anzustinken und sind auch getranst.

Das die Allies jetzt weg sind hat nix damit zu tun das sie irgendwo sinnlos gegankt wurden eher damit das sie es spielerisch nicht drauf hatten gegen die Horde im Progress mitzuhalten.

Es gab vor 4-5 Monaten schon mal den Versuch eine Allie Gilde zu unterstützen und es sind einige Hordler rübergetranst aber hat leider nicht viel geholfen es ist ja immer noch ein gesellschafts Spiel und wie ihr sicher denken könnt wurden einige nicht in der Gilde aktzeptiert .

Zur frage warum die Horde nicht eonfach nen Allie erstellt ist auch ganz schnell erklärt weil sie Horde einfach zu gern spielt.

Und ja ich bin auch der meinung das es ein Blizz problem ist .

Mit dem kostenlosen Char transfer vor 3 Monaten sind gefühlte 1000 Hordler gekommen und evtl. 30 Allies die sich aber dann gleich wieder verpisst hatten.
Und zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Horde schon in übermacht.
Also warum hat Blizz da nicht schon einen einseitigen Servertrans angeboten anstatt noch Mehr Hordler zuzulassen.

Sie denken einfach nicht mit.

Einzige Chance ist wirklich Server zusammen zu legen . Man munkelt das es auch Server gibt wo die Allies in überzahl sind.

Und da Terrordar nunmal nen PVP Realm ist soll Blizz was dagegen machen den die Horde will auch PVP spielen .

Und was ich noch ganz vergessen hab invite zeiten für Bg´s dauern bei uns 45 - 60 minuten da der ganze Realmpool für den Arsch ist . Weil Blizz sich zu fein ist die Englisch Sprachigen Realms in unserem Pool miteinzubinden.


Sicher bringt eine GM Spammerei nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss . Da ja auch die anderen Server dadurch beeinträchtigt werden . Aber so einen Foren Thread kann was bewirken . Angenommen Buffed wird darauf aufmerksam und macht einen Artikel dann ziehen andere Seiten ( Allvatar , MMo ) vieleicht mit , ansatt 1000 sachen über Beta - Cata zu texten. 
Die Fanseiten werden auch angeschaut von Blizz um meinungen der Leute einzusehen .


----------



## Koima (25. Juli 2010)

Woran merkt man, dass Ferien sind???

Mei mei mei...einziges was ihr erreichen werdet: Bann .... naja dann ist das Verhältnis wenigstens ne Weile ausgeglichener^^

GM´s zuspammen geht mal gar nicht..ihr blockiert damit auch alle anderen Server.

Daumen runter für diese Kiddie-Aktion


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

ed3l schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Terrordar zu Classic und anfang BC Zeiten ganz oben Stand und jeder dort hin wollte .
> Zum Ende von BC transten dann 2 große Allie Gilden weg und somit schon die ersten 80 Chars .
> 
> Mit Woltk sahen dann die restlichen Allie Gilden keine Chance mehr Im Progress gegen die Hordler anzustinken und sind auch getranst.
> ...



Du hast recht bruder 
WE NEED ALLIS


----------



## Shaila (25. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ging um das Ungleichgewicht vor allem was das PvP angeht. Das PvE dürfte den Hordler wohl ziemlich egal sein.



Ein Server besteht aus Allianz und Horde, der Allianz dürfte es nicht egal sein.


----------



## Karvon (25. Juli 2010)

liest sich wie ein armutszeugnis.

Blizzard soll dies tun, blizzard soll das tun, blizzard ist da schuld dran usw. Denn wenn man bedenkt, dass sie die weis gott wieviele allies auf ganz azeroth, scherbenwelt und nordend aufteilen, wird man NIE mehr als 100 spieler "gleichzeitig" sehn. Also is es wurscht, obs 200 allies aufn realm gibt oder 40 000. Hab ingame noch nie beim questen 40 hordler getroffen in einem gebiet, maximal 3....

könnt ihr echt ned denken oder glaubt ihr, ihr seit lustig die GMs zuzuspammen? So ein verhalten sollte folgen haben und zeigt von schlechter erziehung und miserabler bildung!


----------



## Ademos14 (25. Juli 2010)

Einfach nen kostenlosen Chartransfer und gerade da man so in Unterzahl ist, könnte es einige reizen... Oder eben verbieten, neue Hordechars zu erstellen bis das Verhältnis wieder menschlich ist.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab eine Idee wenn das Blizzard nicht reizt dann lasst uns in Sturmwind rum gammeln dann muss ja blizzard eingreifen weil da ja beschwerden von allianzlern kommen dei keinen zutritt in ihrer hauptstadt haben ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Also ich hab eine Idee wenn das Blizzard nicht reizt dann lasst uns in Sturmwind rum gammeln dann muss ja blizzard eingreifen weil da ja beschwerden von allianzlern kommen dei keinen zutritt in ihrer hauptstadt haben ^^



Und genau solche Aktionen dürften der Hauptgrund für den Mangel an Allys sein.


----------



## Shonju (25. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> Mit einer Ticket-Spam Attacke an die GM´s soll Blizzard auf die Unzufriedenheit aufmerksam
> gemacht werden.


Viel Spaß schonmal mit den vorrübergehend gesperrten Account. Dann sind am Ende von den jeweils ~200 Allianzspielern am Ende nur noch eine handvoll übrig...

Wenn ihr mehr Spieler auf eurem Server haben wollt, so werbt für den Server. Solche Aktionen bringen gar nichts


----------



## Averageman (25. Juli 2010)

war schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Mich störts nicht, wenn gammelnde untote, müffelnde tauren und schwule blut11en unter sich bleiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ironie*

Nee, aber mal im ernst...warum transen denn nicht einige der gefrusteten Protestler
einfach auch nen anderen realm? es gibt genug wo es ein alliplus gibt...
Blizz wird da nix machen, das ist natürlich ärgerlich für nen pvp server wenn
eine fraktion in der überhand ist.
Aber mich persönlich würde es auch nerven einfach mit nem anderen server zusammengelegt zu werden... Kargath is my home, kargath is my castle...
Und wenn ich jetzt auf nen anderen müsste würd ich einfach streiken....


----------



## Averageman (25. Juli 2010)

und man beachte den chat. sorry für doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (25. Juli 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Das bringt vllt das blizzard server zusammenlegt



wäre eig. die beste lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> wäre eig. die beste lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, es wäre die allerdümmste.


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, es wäre die allerdümmste.



/sign


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Da hat jemand was im forum gepostet 



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14250335721&postId=142489434002&sid=3#0


----------



## War-Rock (25. Juli 2010)

Weiß man nicht. Man wird wegen tickets auf jedenfall nicht gebannt. Irgendwer hat doch schonmal ein gespräch gepostet wo er den GM gefragt hat, was er heute essen soll. Oder irgendwas mit nur Kuh in seinem Zimmer, gabs alles schon. Nur wenn man das missbräuchlich zu oft benutzt könnte es sein, dass sie einen drauf hinweisen, aber nen bann gibts da sicher nicht für. Es ist nur schade für Leute die grade wirklich nen Problem haben, was dann warten muss weil erst nen paar hundert spam tickets bearbeitet werden müssen.

Und Blizzard kann viel ändern. Wie lange gab es schon keinen kostenlosen charaktertransfer mehr? Und wenn dann waren nur maximal besiedelte chars betroffen. Bei uns z.b. gibts mehr allis als hordler man könnte somit einfach einen kostenlosen chartransfer von Servern mit mehr allis auf server mit weniger horde erlauben. Außerdem ein kostenloser Fraction-Change.
Das wird blizzard aber nie machen, weil ihnen dadurch Geld durch die Lappen geht, weil leute die so oder so mal den Server wechseln wollen, so die möglichkeit haben dies kostenlos zu tun, während sie sonst 20€ bekämen. Vorallem so werden von den terrodar allis oder auch von der Horde noch mehr leute für geld wegtransen auf andere Server, wo das verhältnis ausgeglichener ist. Also dank Blizzards Firmenpolitik wird jeder Euro gewinn, gegen jeden zufriedenen Kunden mehrfach aufgewogen, da die kunden eh alle süchtig sind und weiterzocken, egal was sie machen. 

Darum werden lags auf den servern auch nicht behoben, erstmal kostet das geld und zweitens transen so die leute auf andere server, was Geld bringt. Wie gesagt, man sollte einfach aufhören.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]Hallo lieber Hordler wie wir ja alle wissen ist das verhältniss auf dem server Terrordar 96 % Horde 
4% Allianz ( vielleicht auch weniger ) 
Mir ist heute eine Idee durch den kopf gegangen wie wäre es für die Allianzler wenn wir Sturmwind ausser gefecht setzten würden und die Hauptstadt der Allianz so zu sagen erobern würden? 
Wär doch eine sehr gute idee da es ja in Dalara/Orgrimmar laggt wenn die Horde mal wieder durchmaschiert. 
Wir brauchen mehr zu wachs 


Da es ja ein PVP server ist ist es erlaubt 


Wer interesse hat Sonntag, 25-7-2010 Uhrzeit : 18:00 

Versammlung vor Orgrimmar 
Aktion : Sturmwind Erobern


----------



## Bluebarcode (25. Juli 2010)

ich würd so gerne auf eurem server ally spielen, aber hab keinen bock 10 chars zu transen. das ist mir einfach zu teuer - bei uns ist auch die horde stark im übergewicht, deshalb finde ich äre ein kostenloser fraktionswechsel eine gute idee.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Averageman schrieb:


> wieso lachst du dich selber aus? muss man das verstehen?



Ja, eigentlich sollte man schon verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe. Wie auch immer...



> einzige möglichkeit - serverzusammenlegung! kämpft weiter dafür terrordar.



... habt ihr Helden schon mal daran gedacht, was dann mit Gilden passiert, deren Name doppelt vorhanden ist? Einfach irgendeine umbenennen? Welche denn? 

Und was ist mit den Charnamen? Auch umändern? Wer muss ihn umändern und wer nicht?

Was ist mit den Realmfirst-Achievements? Laufen dann immer zwei Gilden mit Obsidianvernichter u.ä. herum?

Naja, kann man ja nicht erwarten, dass man solche Fragen vor dem Rumheulen klärt.


----------



## Fu... (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Da hat jemand was im forum gepostet
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...9434002&sid=3#0




*Es ist ein Fehler bei der Anfrage aufgetreten*

[Der Beitrag wurde gelöscht] ??


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Wir machen es wie die Griechen wir laufen durch die Strassen von sturmwind und protestieren.



Äwir können nicht einfach zu sehen bis die letzten allianzler auch noch wegtransen.


----------



## Averageman (25. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich sollte man schon verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe. Wie auch immer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wir sind die "helden" - also die spieler, an uns liegt es nicht eine änderung vorzuschlagen. blizzard bekommt unser geld dafür, dass sie sich darum kümmern. realmfirst-achievements - dafür kannst du überall hintransen und hast sie trotzdem noch (zeigt wie sehr du dich übrigens auskennst). dass jemandem wie dir (ich vermute mal ein weibliches wesen, das von PVP ungefähr soviel mitbekommen hat, wie ein ernstzunehmender blizzard mitarbeiter von der aktion gestern, und wow nur durch ihre freundschaftlichen RP-chaterlebnisse am lagerfeuer in goldhain kennt) ein spielbarer open pvp faktor unwichtig ist, braucht auch keinen zu wundern.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

World boss bis SW kitten ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

> wir sind die "helden" - also die spieler, an uns liegt es nicht eine änderung vorzuschlagen. blizzard bekommt unser geld dafür, dass sie sich darum kümmern.



Blizzard bekommt das Geld dafür, dass sie Server zur Verfügung stellen, und das tun sie. Zeigt, wie sehr du dich auskennst.



> realmfirst-achievements - dafür kannst du überall hintransen und hast sie trotzdem noch (zeigt wie sehr du dich übrigens auskennst).



Es ist ein Unterschied, ob einer irgendwo hintranst und das noch hat oder ob eine ganze Gilde damit rumläuft.



> dass jemandem wie dir (ich vermute mal ein weibliches wesen, das von PVP ungefähr soviel mitbekommen hat, wie ein ernstzunehmender blizzard mitarbeiter von der aktion gestern, und wow nur durch ihre freundschaftlichen RP-chaterlebnisse am lagerfeuer in goldhain kennt) ein spielbarer open pvp faktor unwichtig ist, braucht auch keinen zu wundern.




http://eu.wowarmory....thar&cn=Shaady 

Der alte Classic-PvP-Titel belegt fachmännisch das Gegenteil. Und bevor Flames kommen, nein, der Char wird nicht mehr gespielt. 

Übrigens würd mich interessieren, inwiefern "weibliche Wesen" nichts von PvP mitbekommen.

Außerdem ist Tausendwinter kein PvP, sondern ein hirnlosen Rumgetresche auf Mauern. Und dass die BG's so langsam aufgehen, liegt am Realmpool und nicht am Verhältnis auf dem Realm. Zeigt, wie sehr du dich übrigens auskennst...


----------



## Xela95 (25. Juli 2010)

Oh nein auf Nefarian ist ein verhältis von 12:1 für die horde ich fang an zu heulen weil wir fast immer open pvp gewinnen :*( 
Werdet erwachsen wenn ihr wollt das blizz leute zu einem servertrans zwingt warum macht ihr nicht einfach selber servertrans zu einem server der euch gefällt ??


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

Es ist so lustig wie ihr den Troll immer weiter Füttert.

Die Aktion wird sein Rückschlüsse hinter sich ziehen und die Leute werden bekommen was sie verdienen.
Ich würde auf so einem Server nicht Spielen wollen, bei einem solchen sinnlosen und verständnislosen Niveau.

Wie kann man bloß so etwas auf 10 Seiten ausweiten?


----------



## boonfish (25. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Soso, hat nichts miteinander zutun...erklär mir doch bitte den Unterschied (und komm mir bitte nicht mit "Es ist ein Spiel..." oder ähnlichem).


Das eine ist ein öffentliches Unmutsbekenntniss, das andere eine anonyme Belästigung und Schädigung Unbeteiligter. 
Zumal ihr zum einen das Recht habt zum anderen eben nicht. (Frei Meinungsäußerung gibt keinem das Recht Blizzards Angestellte zu beslästigen und deren Server zu schädigen. Du darfst übrigends auch nicht "Will besseres Verhältniss zwischen Allianz und Horde!" an die Hauswand deines Nachbarn sprayen, auch wenn es deine Meinung wiederspiegelt...)
Es ist als Vergleiche man eine Demonstration mit Auto-anbrennen-und-Steine-schmeißen. Beides hat nichts miteinander zutun. 




Rudi schrieb:


> Ticket schreiben mit "spammen und flamen" gleich zu setzen ist eine ziehmlich verbohrte Einstellung.


Dir würde es gut tun hättest du den Eröffnungspost des TEs überhaupt gelesen. 
Ich darf zitieren:


Randoomer schrieb:


> Mit einer Ticket-Spam Attacke an die GM´s soll Blizzard auf die Unzufriedenheit aufmerksam
> gemacht werden.


*Beweisführung abgeschlossen*



Rudi schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das so vor:
> 
> Hallo lieber Gamemaster.
> 
> ...


Wie du es dir vorstellst und wie es der TE darstellt scheint sich ja maßgeblich zu unterscheiden, was an einer sorgfälltigen Planung und Absprache bezüglich dieser ausgeklügelten Aktion zweifeln lässt...



Rudi schrieb:


> Und du hast wohl meinen Post verschlafen. Zumal man 25 Jahre wohl kaum als "hier und jetzt" bezeichnen kann.
> 
> Ob den Griechen ohne Streik mehr geholfen wäre ist irrelevant, es geht darum, dass sie auf die Straße gehen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt, was man von den Deutschen ja wohl eher nicht behaupten kann.
> Die Deutschen meckern immer nur, aber am Ende passiert dann doch nichts.


In Deutschland finden regelmäßig sehr große Demonstrationen politischer, sozialer und ökonomischer Natur statt, darüber lässt sich leider nicht streiten oder disskutieren. 
Desweitern genießen wir in Deutschland einen gut funktionierenden demokratischen Wahl-apparat, welcher es uns ermöglicht unsere Anliegen auf effizientere Art und Weise Ausdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## ed3l (25. Juli 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Wie schlimm es doch, wenn Spieler ned erkennen, dass etwas IHRE Schuld ist und dann im Buffedforum rumwhinen, weil sie selbst nichts dran ändern wollen und lieber jemand Anderem(Blizz) die Schuld zuschieben...HÖRT AUF MIT WOW UND NERVT WEN ANDEREN!



Sorry jetzt mußte ich lachen ! 

Wieso soll es die schuld der Horde spieler sein das die Allies gehen ? 

Viel mehr liegt es doch daran das die Allies wo gegangen sind im Progress keine Chance mehr sahen und deshalb zu unterentwickelten Realms gingen um da nen Server - First- Kill zu erreichen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Desweitern genießen wir in Deutschland einen gut funktionierenden demokratischen Wahl-apparat, welcher es uns ermöglicht unsere Anliegen auf effizientere Art und Weise Ausdruck zu verleihen.


du musst in einem anderem Deutschland als ich Leben. Von Demokratie sind wir sehr weit entfernt.


Btw gab es vor gar nicht langer Zeit kostenlose Transfer auf Terrordar. Hat halt nicht viel geholfen. Muss man also weiterhin als Hordler damit leben immer in 1k Winter zu gewinnen und niemals Solo gegen Allies vorzugehen.
Find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Die Allies sind da schlimmer dran.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Juli 2010)

Lol, die paar Hordler da sollen Protest machen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqArgwRny9M


DAS ist Protest <:


----------



## Petu (25. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> (...)da nur 192 aktive Allianz Chars vorhanden sind(...)



Fehlen da evtl. einige Stellen bei der 192, oder ist das tatsächlich so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieviele Allianzgilden gibts denn da ? Eine oder Zwei ?


----------



## boonfish (25. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> du musst in einem anderem Deutschland als ich Leben. Von Demokratie sind wir sehr weit entfernt.


*kopfschüttel und fremdschäm*


----------



## Kalle1978 (25. Juli 2010)

Du vergleichst einen Realmpool Protest mit einem Serverprotest?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine Quelle bzgl. der 192 80er Allys. Hat man diese Zahl erwürfelt oder wurde die von Blizzard bekanntgegeben? 

Kommt bitte nicht mit Warcraftrealms.com, das Teil ist mehr als ungenau.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (25. Juli 2010)

Stelle ich mir auch etwas langweilig vor, wenn man nie einen Allie zu sehen bekommt... 

Bei unserem Server herrscht ein Verhältnis von 4:1 (Allie/Horde), also fast genau umgekehrt, was das zB für 1k bedeutet kann man sich ja vorstellen und Server wo die Horde in Überzahl ist, hat ja schon eher Seltenheitswert (war zumindest vor einem Jahr noch so, aktuelle Zahlen habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf). Gerade solche pseudo "open-pvp"-Geschichten wie zu BC Halaa, aktuell 1k und später das Ding in Cata laufen dann eh zu 95% zu Gunsten der Franktion die einfach nur mehr Spieler aufbieten kann. Da brauch auch keiner mit Können, skill oder Taktik anzufangen...

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die Server einfach kleiner gestalten sollen, anstatt einige noch weiter auszubauen. Eine feste Charbegrenzungen für beide Fraktionen. Je nachdem was eine sinnvolle Anzahl wäre, die eben beide (!) Fraktionen erreichen können und Zonen wie Dalaran und Tausendwinter wären evtl auch kein solches Lag-Fest geworden wie man es auf den meisten Servern kennt.

Und doch, ich finde auch das dies ein Blizz-Problem ist und nicht eins der Spieler ... oder sind wir User neuerdings dafür zuständig die Server zu verwalten? Wer bekommt denn Geld von wem und wer bietet denn das Produkt WoW an? Aber anscheinend erlegen hier ja auch einige die Sau selbst, nehmen sie aus, schneiden die Stücke zurecht, machen Wurst daraus und gehen dann anschließend zur Wursttheke (Warteschlangenzettelchen aber bitte nicht vergessen!) und bezahlen noch dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Shylya (25. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine Quelle bzgl. der 192 80er Allys. Hat man diese Zahl erwürfelt oder wurde die von Blizzard bekanntgegeben?
> 
> Kommt bitte nicht mit Warcraftrealms.com, das Teil ist mehr als ungenau.



http://www.warcraftrealms.com/census.php?serverid=549

widerleg bitte mal, warum das nicht stimmt?


----------



## Zeut (25. Juli 2010)

Da könnt ihr nichts machen, die einzige möglichkeit die Ihr habt ist den Char auf nen anderen Server transen aber sucht euch nicht wieder einen aus wo das Verhältniss 90% zu 10% ist^^. Hab früher auch mal auf Terrodar gespielt da gings aber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Juli 2010)

Shylya schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftr...hp?serverid=549
> 
> widerleg bitte mal, warum das nicht stimmt?





Ah warte mal...Vielleicht, weil Warcraft Realms nur die Daten erfasst, von leuten die das Addon drauf haben?Ich habe es z.B noch nie drauf gehabt, und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzigster.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Shylya schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftr...hp?serverid=549
> 
> widerleg bitte mal, warum das nicht stimmt?



Beispielsweise deshalb?




> WE NEED YOUR HELP!
> 
> There are too few Alliance entries for this realm to give reliable results! Please help today by submitting data for this realm! Find out more about how to help here!


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

...mhm auf dem englischen PvP Server Stormscale haben wir ca. 94% Horde und 6% Alianz...da beschwert sich keiner..
Was ist überhaupt euer Problem? Ihr könnt keine Low Level Allis mobben?


----------



## Shylya (25. Juli 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ah warte mal...Vielleicht, weil Warcraft Realms nur die Daten erfasst, von leuten die das Addon drauf haben?Ich habe es z.B noch nie drauf gehabt, und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzigster.



klingt komisch, wenns stimmt mag das sein, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen dass 9000 hordler das "addon" haben..


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Juli 2010)

Shylya schrieb:


> klingt komisch, wenns stimmt mag das sein, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen dass 9000 hordler das "addon" haben..





Ist aber so?Les mal ganz oben auf der seite, da steht was vom Addon.


"*What is this?* This is a graphical display of data submitted from the Warcraft CensusPlus UI Mod."


Ach, bin ich froh das mein Server, laut WC Realms mehr als ausgeglichen ist, http://www.warcraftr...&servertypeid=2 : D


----------



## Vertiga (25. Juli 2010)

Einfachste Lösung: Server komplett dichtmachen. 

Allen Chars die Option auf einen Gratis-Trans auf einen anderen Server geben.
Das Ganze natürlich gelenkt, Horde-Chars bekommen einen Gratis-Trans angeboten auf Server, wo es an Hordlern mangelt,
den Allies werden andere Zielserver angeboten, wo es an Allianzlern fehlt.

Und dieses Protokoll würd ich auf alle Server anwenden, wo das Gleichgewicht komplett aus dem Ruder gekippt ist, d.h. wenn
unter den aktiven Chars (Karteileichen, Banktwinks etc müssen da raus fallen) ein Verhältnis schlechter als 70:30 bspw herrscht, Server schliessen
und umsiedeln.
Im Gleichen Zug neue Server öffnen, um die Überfüllung auszuschliessen. Und diese neuen direkt mit als Zielserver anbieten, allerdings auch "gelenkt".


----------



## spaten (25. Juli 2010)

http://www.warcraftr...&servertypeid=2

jesus, thats horrible.
server dicht machen und alle gilden und sonstige auf andere server verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *jk*


----------



## Note of dead (25. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftr...&servertypeid=2
> 
> jesus, thats horrible.
> server dicht machen und alle gilden und sonstige auf andere server verteilen
> ...



nein es liegt an allen wowlern in wow was zuverändern


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> nein es liegt an allen wowlern in wow was zuverändern



Ein Großteil ist aber zufrieden, wie es im Moment ist...nicht jeder denkt so wie du.


----------



## Weißer (25. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ich erstelle mir einen Schurken und mache ein bisschen tw pvp ^^! bis wie viel geht der TW buff denn wenn man in der Unterzahl ist?^^

Gibt es dann in TW nicht nur in AK Bosse ?^^


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> nein es liegt an allen wowlern in wow was zuverändern


Du meinst die jenigen die eventuell das gleich problem haben wie ihr...
Ehrlich gesagt geht mir euer problem (persönlich betrachtet, nicht sachlich..) am allerwertesten vorbei...
DU und DIE ANDEREN, die das problem haben sollten im Blizzardforum mal nen thread eröffnen...
Hier bringt das herzich wenig, da wahrscheinlich niemals einer der ,sagen wir mal, verantwortlich von blizz
darüber stolpern wird....

Also mal nen Thread an den Panda richten und abwarten auf welchen sticky er euch verweist...^^


----------



## Note of dead (25. Juli 2010)

Blizzard ist nichts anders als nen Lockal Der cheff und der küchenchef bestimmen was auf der karte steht der küchenchef muss das mit seiner crew kochen und sie müssen es gut machen so wir sind die gäste des lockals und wenn uns in einem lockal etwas nicht schmeckt sagen wir es dem kellner der nichts anders ist als der GM der gibt es dann der küche weiter und der küchencheff sagt es dem chef die wiederrum KÖNNEN es dann ändern


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Zusammen können wir was erreichen 



Power to the HORDE


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> Blizzard ist nichts anders als nen Lockal Der cheff und der küchenchef bestimmen was auf der karte steht der küchenchef muss das mit seiner crew kochen und sie müssen es gut machen so wir sind die gäste des lockals und wenn uns in einem lockal etwas nicht schmeckt sagen wir es dem kellner der nichts anders ist als der GM der gibt es dann der küche weiter und der küchencheff sagt es dem chef die wiederrum KÖNNEN es dann ändern



Oder du suchst dir ein anderes lokal, oder?
Wenn aber 98% der Gäste mit der Speisekarte zufrieden sind, warum sollte ich denn der Kritik nachgeben?


Wenn du wirklich meinst das Restaurant Blizz ist scheiße, versuch doch mal das Lokal Aion oder RoM....
Dann wirst du sehen wie gut das Essen von Blizz wirklich ist...^^


----------



## Hasabär (25. Juli 2010)

ohh cool das ich das auch mal mit kriege;P
Sind die meisten allies nicht zur Horde gewechselt?
Naja ob Blizzard was dafür kann?


----------



## Note of dead (25. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Oder du suchst dir ein anderes lokal, oder?
> Wenn aber 98% der Gäste mit der Speisekarte zufrieden sind, warum sollte ich denn der Kritik nachgeben?
> 
> 
> ...



98% sind zufreiden das glaube ich nicht das wären dann 9 millionen gamer vonn 11 millionen wenn die 2 % weg geht verliert blizzard zimlich viel geld 

edit: rechne 2 millionen mal 13 &#8364; im monatund das dann auf 12 monate


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Wie man ja sieht rockt die HORDE on Terrordar die allianz hat zuwachs gekriegt seit dem thread auf buffed 20 lvl 1 er hahaha


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> 98% sind zufreiden das glaube ich nicht das wären dann 9 millionen gamer vonn 11 millionen wenn die 2 % weg geht verliert blizzard zimlich viel geld
> 
> edit: rechne 2 millionen mal 13 € im monat



100% sind (nehmen wir mal rund) 11mio, 2% davon also 2 mio? So ist das also...


----------



## spaten (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> oder bots


lawled hard.
wenn das die runde macht, kann man nur noch mit capcha posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und leute die in strangle nicht mit mir reden wollen, sind auch alles bots.

btt.:

http://www.wowprogre...ve/eu/terrordar

Horde / Alliance: 1 / 0.39

k, bissi viel.. aber dennoch keine welten. denke nu auch das warcraftrealms nicht verwertbar ist.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (25. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist also Blödsinn für seine Wünsche und "Rechte" einzustehen?
> 
> Vielleicht werden alle gebannt, aber immerhin können sie rückblickend sagen, dass sie es *"versaut"* haben.




mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> 98% sind zufreiden das glaube ich nicht das wären dann 9 millionen gamer vonn 11 millionen wenn die 2 % weg geht verliert blizzard zimlich viel geld
> 
> edit: rechne 2 millionen mal 13 &#8364; im monat


wieso 2 millionen? wenn ich 2% von 11mio rechne komm ich auf 220.000...
Das mal 13 sind 2.86 millionen euro..

*Rechenbeispiel

   11.000.000
/ 100
----------------------------
= 110.000
* 2
----------------------------
= 220.000
* 13
----------------------------
= 2.860.000 
* 12
----------------------------
= 34.320.000 (im Jahr)

Bei einem Jahresumsatz von 2009 von: Zitat: " Für das gesamte Geschäftsjahr, welches am 31. Dezember endet, rechnet Activision Blizzard mit einem Umsatz von 4,05 Mrd. Dollar = ca. 3.138.345.000 Euro. " zitat ende, machen diese 2% abwanderer von blizzard etwas mehr als 1% der Gesammtjahresumsatzes aus...

Also ich würde nicht drauf wetten das Blizz sich deshalb ne Platte macht...

Aber das mit den 2% war ja auch nur ein rechenbeispiel, nagel mich nicht drauf fest^^


----------



## Avaranji (25. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Heute auf Terrordar:
> 
> gegen 18 Uhr versammeln sich hunderte Horde-Spieler vor der Südbank in Dalaran und protestieren
> für mehr Ausgewogenheit in Sachen PvP auf dem PvP Server Terrordar, da nur 192 aktive Allianz
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Ich spiele zwar auf der Allianz-Seite… aber das die Horde sich gegen das Fraktions-Ungleichgewicht zur Wehr setzt finde ich mal richtig schau! Auf FdS ist es für die Allianz relativ grausam… das Verhältnis Horde-Allianz liegt bei 90/10. In 1Kw würfelt schon die Horde untereinander wer Allis umhauen darf. Ohne Mage-Portal war fast kein reinkommen in ICC, da sich die Horde den Spaß erlauben konnte/kann in Geier-Manier auf dem Rammbock am Eingang zu sitzen und jeden Allianzler abzufangen, der sich dem Eingang näherte. Zudem ruiniert das Ungleichgewicht die Preise für Mats und Equipment extrem. Wo bei der Horde urtümliches Saronit +/- 600g bezahlt wird, kostet es bei der Allianz 900g aufwärts. So verhällt es sich mit fast allen Gütern die über das AH zu beziehen sind. Dazu kommt noch das es in der Tat ein Horror ist Schlachtzüge aufzustellen, weil in der Regel zu wenig Spieler eingeloggt sind.[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Blizzard sollte sich wirklich überlegen wie sie diese Verzerrung des Spielgleichgewichts in den Griff bekommen…![/font]


----------



## Rudi TD (25. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das eine ist ein öffentliches Unmutsbekenntniss, das andere eine anonyme Belästigung und Schädigung Unbeteiligter.
> Zumal ihr zum einen das Recht habt zum anderen eben nicht. (Frei Meinungsäußerung gibt keinem das Recht Blizzards Angestellte zu beslästigen und deren Server zu schädigen. Du darfst übrigends auch nicht "Will besseres Verhältniss zwischen Allianz und Horde!" an die Hauswand deines Nachbarn sprayen, auch wenn es deine Meinung wiederspiegelt...)
> Es ist als Vergleiche man eine Demonstration mit Auto-anbrennen-und-Steine-schmeißen. Beides hat nichts miteinander zutun.



Wenn also hunderte Spieler gegen die momentanen Zustände protestieren ist das keine "öffentliche Unmutsbekenntniss"? Interessant.

Durch Bahn und Pilotenstreiks werden auch unbeteiligte geschädigt, nur so am Rande.
Und Anonym kann man dass ja wohl kaum nennen, Blizzard kann sehr leicht nachvollziehen *wer* dieser "Störenfried"ist

Hauswände wurden (meines Wissens nach) übrigens nicht beschmiert und Mounts gingen auch nicht in Flammen auf. Der ein oder andere Stein (oder Gnom) könnte aber geflogen sein.



> Dir würde es gut tun hättest du den Eröffnungspost des TEs überhaupt gelesen.
> Ich darf zitieren:
> 
> *Beweisführung abgeschlossen*
> ...



Das kann schon sein, es geht hier aber um das Thema "Protest" generell und bezieht sich nicht expliziet auf den "Protest" des TE. Meine Vorstellung solch eines "Protestes" kannst du meinem vorherigen Post entnehmen.



> In Deutschland finden regelmäßig sehr große Demonstrationen politischer, sozialer und ökonomischer Natur statt, darüber lässt sich leider nicht streiten oder disskutieren.



In Deutschland protestieren fast immer nur die einzelnen Gruppen, die es direkt betrifft, der restlichen Bevölkerung ist es egal (?). Das ist in anderen Ländern anderst (siehe hier).



> Desweitern genießen wir in Deutschland einen gut funktionierenden demokratischen Wahl-apparat, welcher es uns ermöglicht unsere Anliegen auf effizientere Art und Weise Ausdruck zu verleihen.



So ein Schwachsinn! Wir gehen alle 4 Jahre wählen und das wars dann auch. Auf die Entscheidungen, die unsere Herren und Frauen Politiker treffen, haben wir keinerlei Einfluss.

Edit: Als kleine Anmkerung muss ich sagen, dass ich sowieso für Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene bin.


----------



## DarthBana (25. Juli 2010)

Hier regt sich jeder auf das da kaum Allys spielen, warum wohl? zuwachs wirds kaum geben, 1. PVP Server 2. zu viele Hordler! Fängt man als Ally auf diesem Server an glaubts mal, es dauert nich lange und irgend ein Hordler steht hinter dir und klatscht dich um oder vielleicht sogar mehr, auch in den Städten kann man nirgends was in Ruhe machen, laufend sind Hordler irgendwo, PVP hin oder her aber das macht dann nicht wirklich einem Ally spass wenn der lausige Rest von den Allys andauernd gelegt wird und da muss sich keiner wundern auf Hordeseite!

mfg


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Randoomer schrieb:


> Heute auf Terrordar:
> 
> gegen 18 Uhr versammeln sich hunderte Horde-Spieler vor der Südbank in Dalaran und protestieren
> für mehr Ausgewogenheit in Sachen PvP auf dem PvP Server Terrordar, da nur 192 aktive Allianz
> ...



Wieso ist das Blizzard schuld, das einzige was machbar wäre Wäre das Allis Hintransen können, wärend Hordler Wegtransen können. Das könnte man ja auch vorschlagen im Forum, aber erstens, was soll das auf Buffed? Und zweitens ist und bleibt es net Blizzard Schuld, protest bringt nix, Lösungsvorschläge anbieten schon.


----------



## spaten (25. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn also hunderte Spieler gegen die momentanen Zustände protestieren ist das keine "öffentliche Unmutsbekenntniss"? Interessant.



es werden wie bei g8 treffen, steine geschmissen. da ist das ticketgespamme dasselbe, ander leiden darunter. wenn alle ihr " /sign" im offiziellen wowforum abgeben, bringt das viel mehr. daran mal gedacht?
so macht ihr dem namen "Terror" alle ehre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (25. Juli 2010)

Also verstehe ich das richtig:
Ihr wollt das Allianzspieler nach Terrordar transen bzw. sich einen allie hochspielen damit ihr sie im Pulk umklatschen könnt und ganken könnt?
Na das is ne unheimliche Motivation, viel glück mit eurem Anliegen.


----------



## Graugon (25. Juli 2010)

Tja, selber Schuld wenn ihr kleinen Horde P...... jeden Allianzler beim Leveln aus Langeweile gankt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 18:00 bei euch sein und euch auslachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Wo istn' die Aktion heute, um 18:00?


----------



## Rudi TD (25. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> es werden wie bei g8 treffen, steine geschmissen. da ist das ticketgespamme dasselbe, ander leiden darunter. wenn alle ihr " /sign" im offiziellen wowforum abgeben, bringt das viel mehr. daran mal gedacht?
> so macht ihr dem namen "Terror" alle ehre.



Lies bitte meinen kompletten Post, wenn du mich schon zitierst.



Rudi schrieb:


> Durch Bahn und Pilotenstreiks werden auch unbeteiligte geschädigt, nur so am Rande.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das kann schon sein, es geht hier aber um das Thema "Protest" generell und bezieht sich nicht expliziet auf den "Protest" des TE. Meine Vorstellung solch eines "Protestes" kannst du meinem vorherigen Post entnehmen.



Das Forum zuspamen ist also besser? Auch das ist sehr interessant....und ob das effektiver ist sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 18:00 bei euch sein und euch auslachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde mich nicht dazu stellen. Wenn die GMs eine Bannwelle machen, stehst du mittendrin und mitgegangen, mitgehangen.


----------



## djjd (25. Juli 2010)

also blizz könte für die kostenlos ne fraktionswechsel geben oder kostenlose tranfers dort hin is ja nicht die schuld der hordler das blizz das eingeführt hat und somit aus leichtem ungleichgewicht einen bobkessel machte ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht dazu stellen. Wenn die GMs eine Bannwelle machen, stehst du mittendrin und mitgegangen, mitgehangen.





Weil ein Spieler, "zufällig" in SW steht, wird er gebannt?Solange er nichts macht, sprich keine scheiße im Chat schreibt, sollte niemanden was passieren.
Oder ist es neuerdings verboten, in SW zu hängen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

djjd schrieb:


> also blizz könte für die kostenlos ne fraktionswechsel geben oder kostenlose tranfers dort hin is ja nicht die schuld der hordler das blizz das eingeführt hat und somit aus leichtem ungleichgewicht einen bobkessel machte ^^



Das ist doch sinnlos, wer wechselt freiwillig auf nen server wo er die hucke voll kriegt?
Einziger weg währe auflösung des Servers und kostenlose Serverwechsel für Chars ab Stufe 40


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht dazu stellen. Wenn die GMs eine Bannwelle machen, stehst du mittendrin und mitgegangen, mitgehangen.



Warum einen bann die machen doch nichts ausser sturmwind ausser gefecht setzen xD


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Es gibt genügend Server die das gleiche Problem haben, also stellt euch hinten an wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## MarZ^k (25. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht dazu stellen. Wenn die GMs eine Bannwelle machen, stehst du mittendrin und mitgegangen, mitgehangen.



GM Bannwelle, mitgehangen, mitgefangen, bestimmt nicht : )
Was wir als Externe sogar machen könnten.. jeder erstellt sich dort ein lvl 1 Char und unterstützt "symbolisch" die Allianz im letzten Kampf in Sturmwind.


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Weil ein Spieler, "zufällig" in SW steht, wird er gebannt?Solange er nichts macht, sprich keine scheiße im Chat schreibt, sollte niemanden was passieren.
> Oder ist es neuerdings verboten, in SW zu hängen?



Die Aktion findet in Dalaran bei der Südbank statt. Als lvl 1, müsste man sich extra hinporten lassen und welchen anderen Grund soll es geben mit lvl 1 in Dalaran zu sein?


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Die Aktion findet in Dalaran bei der Südbank statt. Als lvl 1, müsste man sich extra hinporten lassen und welchen anderen Grund soll es geben mit lvl 1 in Dalaran zu sein?




Ok dann wars eben Dalaran.Und nun?Ändert sicher nichts an meiner aussage.
Solange diese Lv1er nichts machen, ausser eben beobachten, wird da sicher keiner gebannt.
Es ist ja auch nicht verboten mit lv 1er dort zu stehen


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sie helfen nicht in Tausendwinter, aber sie helfen! Wäre es dir lieber leere BG's UND ein leeres Tausendwinter zu haben ?
> Bei Fraktionswechsel stimme ich dir zu, Serverwechsel sind oft gratis.
> Dungeontool hat nichts mit Serverausgeglichenheit zu tun ? So ein Unsinn. Wenn auf einem Server so gut wie keine Allys sind, fällt es auch schwerer dort Gruppen zu finden. Hier schafft das Tool Abhilfe.



Es ist schön wenn es in BG's hilft aber das ändert nichts daran dass es Baustellen gibt um die sich eben keiner kümmert.
Serverwechsel sind nur dann gratis aktuell wenn ein Realm überfüllt ist. Sie wurden bisher nie genutzt um etwas für den Ausgleich zu tun.
Und wie schon geschrieben: Das Dungeonfinder Tool hat nichts mit Ally/Horde zu tun. Das ist nämlich auf die eigene Fraktion beschränkt. Bestenfalls geht es hier um einen allg. Bevölkerungsmangel aber eben nicht um das Verhältnis Ally/Horde.

Ein Patentrezept für den Ausgleich wird es sicherlich nicht geben, aber freie Transfers + Anreize auf der unterbevölkerten Seite anzufangen wäre sicherlich schonmal eine Maßnahme.
Wenn man z.B. die Levelgeschwindigkeit verdreifachen würde, dann würde das viele Leute abziehen (natürlich sollte man dann hier den Wegtransfer auch für einige Monate sperren).

Aber Wow war schon immer ein PvE Spiel und das wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Aber warum sollte ich mir nen lvl 1er ertstellen?
Danit (ich glaub es ja nicht..) blizz darauf aufmerksam wird? wie gesagt ich glaubs nicht...^^
Damit diese , sorry, Dummnacken hordler auf Terrordar noch mehr zum Lachen haben?
ICh hab bei denen auf dem realm genug gesehen um zu sagen das sie quasi atm selber schuld haben...

meine meinung, punkt...


----------



## Annovella (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was kann BLizzard dafür o_O Sollen einige von euch ebend Alianz rerollen, es wird definitiv gründe haben an denen ihr Schuld seid, dass es dort so wenig alianzler gibt



Jop.

Was soll Blizzard jetzt machen? Paar Chars dahni transferieren von irgendwelchen Allispielern ohne ihrer Erlaubnis?^^ Oh man xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jop.
> 
> Was soll Blizzard jetzt machen? Paar Chars dahni transferieren von irgendwelchen Allispielern ohne ihrer Erlaubnis?^^ Oh man xD



Das sind ebend ein Haufen verrückter 12 jähriger, ich hoffe blizzard schwingt da ordentlich den Banhammer


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Juli 2010)

Warum macht blizz es nicht so das server kombieniert werden,
das kostet den kaum zeit und löscht damit die toten server aus also damit alle auf normal sind 
die server leistungen


----------



## Schustrij (25. Juli 2010)

Sollen die Terrordar Herunterfahren und die ganzen Geister Server zusammen schmeißen, bringt natürlich seine Vor-und Nachteile mit. Aber besser als wenn die Allianz miz 200 Mann gegen 2000 Hordler kämpfen !


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Sollen die Terrordar Herunterfahren und die ganzen Geister Server zusammen schmeißen, bringt natürlich seine Vor-und Nachteile mit. Aber besser als wenn die Allianz miz 200 Mann gegen 2000 Hordler kämpfen !


Ich will die Hordler von Terrordar gar nicht bei mir auf dem server haben...^^


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Sollen die Terrordar Herunterfahren und die ganzen Geister Server zusammen schmeißen, bringt natürlich seine Vor-und Nachteile mit. Aber besser als wenn die Allianz miz 200 Mann gegen 2000 Hordler kämpfen !



Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (25. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich will die Hordler von Terrordar gar nicht bei mir auf dem server haben...^^



Joa schon aber ist besser als wenn hier jetzt bei Buffed jeden 2 Tag ein Thread erstellt wird wo die Allys rumheulen das die gegankt werden .


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich will die Hordler von Terrordar gar nicht bei mir auf dem server haben...^^


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Joa schon aber ist besser als wenn hier jetzt bei Buffed jeden 2 Tag ein Thread erstellt wird wo die Allys rumheulen das die gegankt werden .


MAchen sie doch gar nicht..die Hordler beschweren sich das sie niemanden zum ganken haben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Sollen die Terrordar Herunterfahren und die ganzen Geister Server zusammen schmeißen, bringt natürlich seine Vor-und Nachteile mit. Aber besser als wenn die Allianz miz 200 Mann gegen 2000 Hordler kämpfen !


Ironie-On\Richtig!, lassen wir die anderen Realm's darunter leiden, sollen die sich doch mit den Deppen von Terrordar rumschlagen/Ironie-off.


----------



## Nussecke (25. Juli 2010)

Hi

Habe mir gestern Abend einen Ally erstellt wollte mal nach schauen was da so abgeht.

Fazit: Mit Level 10 bin ich von mindestens 6 Hordler ständig  umgehauen worden, mit Level 15 wurde ich von 3 Hordler nach dem ich mich wieder belebt habe sofort wieder umgehauen und das 4 mal hintereinander, so wirklich Spaß macht das nicht wenn ich auf dem Weg vom Questgeber bis zum Mop  ständig  geonehittet werde oder bespuckt ausgelacht oder verhöhnt werde. Also wundert euch nicht dass es bei euch keine Allys gibt. Habe denn dann gleich wieder gelöscht war mir zu stressig das Leveln. 

Mein Vorschlag Blizz sollte den Ally EP’s fürs Sterben geben dann ginge das Leveln viel schneller


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das kann nicht sein wenn du uns angreifst ;9 egal Sturmwind ist hordler gebiet im mom sieht selber nach



Kann man diesen thread dann als null und nichtig wieder löschen? ich glaube das verhalten der hier anwesenden
Hordler (und denen ingame...)  von Terrordar ziehlt meilenweit an dem dem vorbei was ihr anliegen war...

Viel mimimi um nix, und wenn das ernst gemeint war das sie mangels gegnern diesen, sagen wir es , Protest 
verfasst haben fress ich nen besen...^^


----------



## Slayv (25. Juli 2010)

Serverwechseln! 

und woher weisst, dass ihr 192 aktive chars habt?


----------



## astrozombie (25. Juli 2010)

> Serverwechseln!


Das war mit sicherheit eher ein Aufruf an die Allianzbevölkerung...


----------



## Graugon (25. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Warum macht blizz es nicht so das server kombieniert werden,
> das kostet den kaum zeit und löscht damit die toten server aus also damit alle auf normal sind
> die server leistungen



Was laberst du da? Aegwynn ist seit dem es den Servertransfer gibt der einzige PvP Server auf dem es noch Allinzler gibt und in dem Falle auch deutlich mehr als Hordler. D.h. wenn man die beiden Server zusammenlegen würde dann würde innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Seite wieder viele Spieler durch servertranfere verlieren. 

Es wird niemals wieder so funktionieren wiefrüher, einmal wegen dem Servertransfer und andererseits wegen der Kiddi community.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Joa schon aber ist besser als wenn hier jetzt bei Buffed jeden 2 Tag ein Thread erstellt wird wo die Allys rumheulen das die gegankt werden .



Eig ist das hier ja der "Wir hordler ham zu wenig Opfer Thread" Und nicht der "Wir allis werden im verhältniss 1 zu 10 Geganked" ...


----------



## boonfish (25. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn also hunderte Spieler gegen die momentanen Zustände protestieren ist das keine "öffentliche Unmutsbekenntniss"? Interessant.
> 
> Durch Bahn und Pilotenstreiks werden auch unbeteiligte geschädigt, nur so am Rande.
> Und Anonym kann man dass ja wohl kaum nennen, Blizzard kann sehr leicht nachvollziehen *wer* dieser "Störenfried"ist
> ...


Dass euch keiner das Recht zu eurer Veranstalltung gibt bleibt von dir natürlich unkommentiert, so redet man sich um die kritischen Stellen einfach herum. 
Und dass du zwischen echten Menschenmassen, die sich zu tausenden auf den Straßen organisieren und 10 Tauren in Dalaran die Gamemaster spammen keinen Unterschied erkennst lässt schon an der Menschheit verzweifeln. 
Wolltet ihr tatsächlich protestieren würdet ihr die Genehmigung des Staates Kalifornien einholen und mit Schildern, Lautsprechern und der Investition echten Geldes und etwas Mühe den Menschen von Blizzard Entertainment euren Unmut auf anständiger/ernstzunehmender Ebene kund tun. 
Aber wer von euch will schon Zeit und Geld in eine anständig organisierte Aktion investieren wenn man auch einfach Gamemaster spammen kann? 
Wenn ich protestiere belästige ich auch nicht Beamte per Telefon. 
Das ist Terror, nicht Protest.



Rudi schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein, es geht hier aber um das Thema "Protest" generell und bezieht sich nicht expliziet auf den "Protest" des TE. Meine Vorstellung solch eines "Protestes" kannst du meinem vorherigen Post entnehmen.


 Es ausschließlich um den Inhalt den uns der Threadersteller zur Verfügung stellt, und nicht um deine Interpretation dessen.


Rudi schrieb:


> In Deutschland protestieren fast immer nur die einzelnen Gruppen, die es direkt betrifft, der restlichen Bevölkerung ist es egal (?). Das ist in anderen Ländern anderst (siehe hier).


Offtopic und bescheuert. 
(Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Oder: Zum Glück sind wir nicht alle gleich...)
/Offtopic



Rudi schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Wir gehen alle 4 Jahre wählen und das wars dann auch. Auf die Entscheidungen, die unsere Herren und Frauen Politiker treffen, haben wir keinerlei Einfluss.
> 
> Edit: Als kleine Anmkerung muss ich sagen, dass ich sowieso für Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene bin.


(Dann nimmst du aber nur einen kleinen Teil des gesamten Wahl-Spektrums war... 
Und "Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene". Da läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.)
/Offtopic



Rudi schrieb:


> Das Forum zuspamen ist also besser? Auch das ist sehr interessant....und ob das effektiver ist sei mal dahin gestellt.



Das Forum ist da um (konstruktive) Kritik zu üben. 
Das Ticketsystem NICHT. 
Wobei von konstruktiv ohnehin keine Rede sein kann...


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Nussecke schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe mir gestern Abend einen Ally erstellt wollte mal nach schauen was da so abgeht.
> 
> ...



Ich wär auf dem Server dafür das Man maximal bis zu 3 lvl Lowere spieler Angreifen kann. 85 können also max lvl 82 angreifen, 10er 20er und sowas sind Net angreifbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr was, ich habs mir überlegt, alle Allis sollten Kostenlos Wegtransen können, Hordler nicht, hordler die von Terro wegwollen müssen den 3Fachen kostenpflichtigen preis zahlen, bzw Erhalten auf allen anderen Servern 80% Weniger EP und Geld, falls sie dort Rerollen.


----------



## astrozombie (25. Juli 2010)

Ich würds lustig finden wenn ALLE Allianz NPCs die Werte vom Lichking hätten, dann wär bestimmt erstmal ruhe


----------



## JJK (25. Juli 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Ich würds lustig finden wenn ALLE Allianz NPCs die Werte vom Lichking hätten, dann wär bestimmt erstmal ruhe



Find ich genial, Macht SW uneinnehmbar. Einfach alle wachen durch den Lichking ersetzen. Hilft zwar dem Ausgleich nicht aber wenigstens hätten die Allianzler ein wenig ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

JJK schrieb:


> Find ich genial, Macht SW uneinnehmbar. Einfach alle wachen durch den Lichking ersetzen. Hilft zwar dem Ausgleich nicht aber wenigstens hätten die Allianzler ein wenig ruhe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne besser Bombt alle Haupstätte (Alli, horde, Und die Neutralen) Mit Lichkönigen zu, Alle normalen wachen werdem zum lichking, und sind für Allis freundlich. Drehen wir den spieß Um.


----------



## Aggropip (25. Juli 2010)

An sich ist der Protest gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur bringen wird es nichts .... aber egal müssten wir auf Taerar auch mal machen.


----------



## Milkoh (25. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich immer wie Kleingeistig einige WoWler sind oder werden, sobald ihnen etwas nicht gefällt. 

Warum sollen die Hordler auf EINEM (!) Server belohnt werden, indem Blizzard anderen Spielern etwas vorschreibt? 
Warum spielen die Hordler auf diesem Server nicht einen einen Ally hoch spielen, dann bekommen sie ihren Spass schon. 

Dazu machen diese Deppen dann auch noch so selten sinnvolle Aktionen wie permanent Ally Städte belagern, oder GMs zuspammen und Prostestmärsche genau in eine Ally Stadt. 

Guter Plan.. 

Meine Güte was soll Blizzard denn für euch tun? Wenn es euch nicht gefällt transt IHR doch auf einen Realm wo es mehr Allys als Horde gibt. Warum sollen andere Spieler unter EUREN Ansprüchen leiden? 

Milkoh der bei so was nur den Kopf schütteln kann.


----------



## Azuran (25. Juli 2010)

was währe sinnvoll? im Blizz Forum die Hordler von eurem Server versammeln und ein Thread auf machen , dort Vorschläge wie man das ändern könnte posten , Server bei denen es umgekehrt ist dazu holen.

aber sowas wird nichts nützen warum auch?
ihr lauft alle irgendwo hin etc wird den GM recht wenig interessieren.
ihr macht tickets auf , wird der gm ignorieren , gegebenenfalls sogar bestrafen.

was für Vorteile bringt es euch im Forum?
ihr macht Vorschläge die sie übernehmen können.
es läuft nicht nur Server intern
und solange ihr nicht ausfallend werden wird bei genug Beteiligung sicherlich eine lösung gefunden.
wenn ihr dann dazu noch eine solche demo veranstaltet kanns auch nicht schaden.

aber nur das , wird denk ich recht wenig bewirken. 

Viel glück wie auch immer ihr es denn letzten endes versucht.


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

Etwas beruhigende Musik, für alle die mal runterkommen wollen.
Ist sehr leise, also dreht die Lautstärke etwas hoch.

http://www.internetradio.de/playlist/club.asx


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14250445814&sid=3


----------



## Zangor (25. Juli 2010)

Blizzard sollte dann vielleicht eine Sperre für die Erstellung von neuen Hordis machen und nur noch Allianzler erlauben. Nur Masochisten würden sich auf einem Server einen Allianzler erstellen, wo die Allianz dermaßen in der Unterzahl ist. Nicht für Gold und gute Worte.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Juli 2010)

Also muß ehrlich sagen bei uns Anub´arak ist es momentan auch ungefähr so bei usn ist das verhalten von horde zu alliys ca 2:1 für horde wen nicht sogar 3:1.
natürlich regen sich einige auf und es wechseln auch viele die fraktion aber um ehrlich zu sagen der rest bleibt bei allys und horde bleibt halt horde so ist es nunmal.
aber alle vorschläge bis auf den server zusammenlegen sind nicht machbar bzw einfach nur schwachsinnig sry nicht so ernst gemeint.
wer würde zur allianz gezwungenermaßen gehn wollen...keiner!wer würde von der allianz nen hordler erstellen wollen wenn er nur bei den allys bleiben will auch keienr!
die einzige wirklich gute idee find eihc ne serverzusammenlegung wobei es da auch geteilte meinungen gibt^^

gruß euer lyss


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

Das wird was 18 uhr vor durotar auf Terrordar durchmarsch nach SW


----------



## LaGumi (25. Juli 2010)

Ich kann das gut verstehen, auf Destro is bei uns genauso, und da kann Blizz sehr wohl was für denn die haben den Allis die Möglichkeit gegeben, erst die Wegtrans Möglichkeit bei der fast alle Allis weg sind und dann kostenlos Faction Change für beide Seiten so dass es nurnoch Hordler gibt. Allianzler sind bei uns ne Legende, ein Mythos wie Nessi und selbst Nessi gibts wohl wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## giorgios1993 (25. Juli 2010)

LaGumi schrieb:


> Ich kann das gut verstehen, auf Destro is bei uns genauso, und da kann Blizz sehr wohl was für denn die haben den Allis die Möglichkeit gegeben, erst die Wegtrans Möglichkeit bei der fast alle Allis weg sind und dann kostenlos Faction Change für beide Seiten so dass es nurnoch Hordler gibt. Allianzler sind bei uns ne Legende, ein Mythos wie Nessi und selbst Nessi gibts wohl wahrscheinlicher.





Fraktionschange kostenlos ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Fraktionschange kostenlos ?



...Natürlich weil Kiddys wie du ja auch freiwillig zur Alianz wechseln um sich dort verkloppen zu lassen


----------



## Centerman (25. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich auch zu kleinlich aber......nein ich bin nicht zu kleinlich.

- Jede Minute sterben weltweit 11 Kinder an Hunger

- Jedes Jahr sterben an die 30.000 Tier- und Pflanzenarten aus

- Jede Minute werden Regebwälder so groß wie 36 Fussballfelder abgeholzt

Ich könnte noch ewig weiter machen und mir würden noch zig andere Gründe einfallen, für oder gegen die es sich lohnen würde
zu protestieren. Sei es im richtigen Leben oder sogar online. 

Aber nein man setzt sich lieber in die Bude, verschlossen vor allen Problemen die es auf der Welt gibt und protestiert lieber bequem gegen 
Kleinigkeiten in einem Computerspiel.

Denkt bitte mal darüber nach ob ihr eure Energie nicht für andere Dinge einsetzen solltet. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich spiele auch gerne und viel aber für so etwas fehlt mir das Verständnis.


----------



## Brahktal (25. Juli 2010)

Grüße von einem Terrordar Allianzler.
Schön, dass es auch der Horde mal langsam auffällt, dass kein Ally mehr auf Terrordar unterwegs ist.
Die 137 Chars sind dann auch noch zum größten Teil in Händen von geschätzten 40 Spielern.

Der Fraktionswechsel hat seine Mitschuld an dieser Misere.
Blizzard trägt also eine Mitschuld und ja eine Serverzusammenlegung wäre ein Weg die Spieler zu halten. Aber daraus wird wohl nix.

Werde mir das auch wohl nicht mehr geben und mit 2 Chars Terrordar verlassen.

So long ein frustrierter Ally.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Brahktal schrieb:


> Grüße von einem Terrordar Allianzler.
> Schön, dass es auch der Horde mal langsam auffällt, dass kein Ally mehr auf Terrordar unterwegs ist.
> Die 137 Chars sind dann auch noch zum größten Teil in Händen von geschätzten 40 Spielern.
> 
> ...



Tschüss


----------



## X-orzist (25. Juli 2010)

das alles sind doch mehr oder weniger "hausgemachte probleme der entsprechenden server" ... warum sollte ich auf einen derartigen server mir z.b. einen ally-char erstellen, wenn mir die npc´s in sw oder woanders vor der nase umgehaun werden.


spätestens wenn das ein paarmal passiert, würde ich mir überlegen, den entsrechenden char dort zu löschen / oder zu transen.

wenn man dann noch die "aufrufe" hier in den foren von euch ließt ( wir übernehmen sw usw. ), dann frag ich mich, warum ihr überhaupt prodestieren wollt - denn schaut in den spiegel, blizzard ist nicht daran schuld - es liegt wohl ehr an "eurem eingen verhalten"!


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juli 2010)

Thread ist zu. Ich sehe mir den Thread jetzt erstmal durch und einige User dürfen sich gewiss schon auf etwas gefasst machen.


----------

